# Queen Mary Roehampton Girls : Part 13



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, Happy  and Merry Christmas & A Happy New Year

​


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hooray!!! I'm first!

Jo - how completely exciting that you start downregging on Boxing Day - I'm so like you and would start on holiday if it meant I didn't have to wait a day longer!!!  I'm hoping to start my tx on around 10th January so we should be cycle buddies (I'm on the short protocol so we should be around the same time ish?).  Don't worry about the cyst - just an irritant not an inhibitor.

Liz - 28 weeks    Where does time fly to?  Hope you celebrated reaching the third trimester today?

Tanya - feeling dead excited for you.  Does dh have strict instructions to let us know?!!

JustP - where are you?  Come back soon.

Everyone else - Happy Sunday before Xmas!!!

I dragged myself in to Kingston today to do some shopping and now feel like I have been run over so I'm off to lie on my sofa and recuperate!!

Have a good evening and speak soon.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

Sarah Take it easy and relax 

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Sarah - sorry you're not feeling well  - will you manage to get lots of rest over Christmas? Not long for you now!!

Joy - yay for dates, so you start D/R on Friday!!! How are you feeling about it?

Bel- hurray for 2 x blasts - I have everything crossed for you  and the good thing about blasts is you don't have the whole 2ww thing! Get plenty of rest & watch comedies as laughing is good for the embies

Tanya - not long before you finally meet Jessica!! How are you feeling? 

Liz - wow 28wks - DH's comment made me  

I have the dreaded lurgy myself but not that bad at the mo, just have a sore throat and cough and just generally feeling a bit under the weather. Not ill enough to stay at home unfortunately so just feeling a bit ill at work. Hope it doesn't get worse...had all the family over yesterday for Christmas buffet & it was lovely but did have an argument with my little sister (the newly pg one), couldn't help myself - she winds me up with her 'poor me' attitute most of the time anyway but then she went out for a cigarette and I just felt so angry (she's 11wks) but I know most of it is my jealousy and she got pg at the drop of a hat so doesn't see what all the fuss is about 

Anyway - hope everyone else is well & if I don't get another chance to get on here - MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!

Wombly x


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Wombly    Hope you don't get any worse. That would wind me up too, hopefully she will be more conciderate in the future think how lucky she is to be having a baby (and think about the baby, smoking  ) and think how it is for you. Hopefully the new year will bring great news for you   I'm fine thanks just counting down the days


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi girls!

Bel, many congratulations on being PUPO! got everything crossed for you for 28th Dec. Sending you loads of    and   

Jo, how exciting you're starting downreg in a few days time!! fab news! Our scan was all ok, thanks. We did find out the flavour.. originally wanted to keep it a surprise but the past couple of weeks, with my bump growing and baby kicking, I've been feeling more and more curious.. had to convince DH to let us find out and he gave in... all that to say that we're having a boy!  

Sarah, hope you're feeling better and that nasty flu goes away before xmas  

Same to you Wombly, hope you feel better soon  

Liz, woohoo you're now in your 3rd trimester!! hope you get to put your feet up over Christmas and relax.

Tanya, I bet you're analysing every twitch and move!! No doubt, I'll be going   in the run up to due date!! I'm so glad to hear you are keeping well though, despite all those early mornings!  

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all keeping well  

We're off to France tomorrow for a week. 

HAVE A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!  

Cx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Morning lovelies

This may be a bit of a rubbish post as I have a huge stinking cold and unfortunately can’t take anything for it, other than honey & lemon and the odd paracetamol (oh the joys of being pregnant!) so I’m feeling very sorry for myself.  

Sarah – hope you flu is subsiding and you’re managing to get yourself organised for Christmas  

Jo – loads of luck in advance for commencing your downregging on Boxing Day  

Bel – fingers crossed for your little embies – when is test day?    

Wombly – hope your lurgy is getting better!   Lovely to hear that your Christmas buffet was a big success (apart from the odd family argument!), but I can’t believe she’s still smoking!  

Tanya – OMG, on the home run now. I wouldn’t be able to concentrate on anything Christmassy at all. Can't wait to see the pictures of little Jessica  

Clarabel – was this scan your private 4D one or your NHS anomaly scan? Lovely to hear that all is fab and how exciting knowing that you will be having a little boy.   I guess you’re in France now (or at least on your way) so have a lovely time. 

Sam – are the girls getting unbelievably excited about Christmas?  

Merry Christmas also to Didi, Lou, Pinpin, WendyP, AnnaF, Bee, JustP, Lou, Daffodil, Meadey, Jackeen, SarahL, Beetle, Sleepy and Dakota for looking after us all, plus any other present or former QM’s girlies that I may have missed.

I hope that everyone has amazing Christmases and that 2009 is just a fantastic year for everybody    

Liz
xxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

* Merry Christmas girls!  **

Hope you all have a fab time and that 2009 brings us all that we desire and deserve.

lots of love

Sarah xxx*


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Well I am just rubbish aren't I? I have been AWOL due to excessive workload and will be working over Xmas. BOO I have even had to cancel my sking holiday- most annoyed I am.

I promise I will do personals when I get a sec but I wanted to send a massive hug to Bel , and Tanya I have been thinking about you alot lately wondering when Jessica will arrive.

Liz fab news on getting to 3rd trimester

Jo downregging over Xmas, you have more staying power than me. I am getting very drunk indeed. Good luck. I am downregging Feb 3rd.


Take care and if I don't post until next week have a lovely break everyone

didi
x


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Clarabel Hope you have a lovely time in France 

Liz I hope you feel better soon  

Didi Sorry that you had to cancel your ski trip, I hope you don't have to work to hard over the Christmas. Thanks for thinking of me  I'll try to let you all know as soon as possible when baby Jessica arrives 

Bel Not long to go now  

I will try to pop back tomorrow or on Christmas day to wish you all a very merry Christmas


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

A little note to say hope you all had a super xmas and boxing day. Just to say Bel, you'[re in my thoughts and wishj you all the luck in the world for test day
LOL
Jo
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls!

Well we've finally got rid of everyone and had a completely lazy pyjama day yesterday, stuffing our faces and catching up on all the telly we missed over Crimbo!!  I'm now trying to tidy the house a bit and do some washing!!

Jo, how's the downregging going?  And how did the alcohol free Xmas go?  I wasn't drinking either (apart from one glass of Bucks Fizz) and realised that a few glasses of Chablis definitely make the whole day a little less hassle and more fun!!  Oh well, hopefully it'll be worth it in the end!  Knowing you you'll be taking it all in your stride and loving every minute of it?!

Bel, keeping everything crossed for you.  How are you feeling?  Hope you're enjoying snowy Norway (if you're still there?).

Liz, hope your cold was a quick one and didn't develop in to anything nastier?  Did you have a fab Crimbo in Swindon?  How strange that it'll be your last without children?!!  (in fact hopefully it'll be quite a few of our 'lasts without children'          )  

Tanya - any news yet?!!  

Hi to everyone else.  I'm wondering whether we have a few people who haven't found Part 13 yet, hence the quiet thread for the past week or so?

Lots of love to all.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

Bel I hope it was good news for you today    

Jo Hows the D/R going?  

Sarah Glad you are felling better 

Liz How is Marvin doing?

Clarabel I hope you had a good time in France?

I hope everyone had lovely Christmas' and have got lots of bargins in the sales!

As for me I today is my due date but still no baby, I think Jessica has made herself comfy in there and not coming out! 

Tanya x


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

hi just to let you all know that i have gone into labour!


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Wow tanya - you've just given me goosebumps. How amazing that Jessica will be with us so soon. I hope you're coping okay and being brave. I hope its as painless as possible and that you have an amazing birthing experience. Cannot wait to see pics (of the baby that is, not the birthing experience .

Bel - any news?

Sarah, Tanya, Clarabel, Liz - thanks for asking about the down regging. I don't want to tempt fate but I have to say, I haven't felt  a single side effect and this morning was my 5th injection. Is that normal? Hope DH is doing it right. Have to say, I think he's perfected his technique as the first 4 days were very sore (only while he's doing it) and then today was virtually painless. Having xmas as a distraction has been good to stop me obsessing about it but not drinking has been tough, tough, tough! You're so right Sarah, having a few glasses of wine keeps you going for sure. Coping with the in laws is far harder when you're sober  We also have a party today at which I'm going to have to pretend I'm drinking as my friends would never buy any excuse I could muster up.

I'm now on countdown till my suppression scan. Having done some rough calculations it looks as if I might go in for egg collection about 28th Jan (would that be after you Sarah? - not sure how the short protocol works). I can't believe how well you're doing with the alcohol abstinence too. 

Its just typical that 28th is the day of my first QMs appt with Miss Bevan though, the one I've been waiting for since August and the one which would get me on to the NHS waiting list. It would be just my luck if I can't make that. It'll prob be another 6 months to get a rescheduled appointment. Still, hopefully I won't need it    


Clarabel - how lovely that you're having a little boy. Am so thrilled for you. It must be lovely knowing that and imagining your son. Have you thought of any name ideas yet?

ANyway girls, must go and prep for all these peeps coming round in a couple of hours. Have a lovely day and extra special hugs for Tanya and Bel
xxxxx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Tanya - ooooh how exciting!!!!!! Keep us updated!! (if you can!) - good luck xx

Bel - how's it going?!?!?!?!?!    

Clarebel - congrats that you're having a boy  

Joy - well done on getting to day5, you may be one of the lucky ones that gets away with virtually no symptoms. I didnt' get any symptoms from the prostap inj last time but I definitely did from the daily inj (which is what I'll be doing next time  ). Hmm that's a difficult one with your QM appt. can you not ring them now & ask them to move it as they'd be more likely to be able to slot you in earlier? You could try drinking clear apple juice (for white wine) or grape juice (for red wine) or my trick was just lime & soda (instead of my usual vodka lime & soda).

Liz - hope you're feeling a bit better? 

Didi - shame you had to cancel your skiing holiday but at least it means you won't have all that added alcohol in your system (if you're anything like me I spend the week skiing & drinking) - only about a month until you start D/R!! Take care & try not to work too hard!!!

Sarah - how're you doing with the alcohol abstinence? Not long now!!!

Happy new to year to you all!!!! I'm working today  (if you can call it working  ) then off to Cornwall tonight, then off skiing on Sat - can't wait!!! Am a little unfit though so am quite worried about the pain when I start skiing again! Will keep logging in when I can to see what's happening with Jessica!)

Wombly x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

OMG!!!! Just a quick one to say loads of luck to Tanya for today! I hope that the labour is as swift and painless as possible (think I'm wishing that for me as much as for you  ) and how lovely of Jessica to only be one day late!

AND it's a beautiful day today so all in all a very special day indeed  

Can't wait to hear how it's gone and to see the first piccies of Jessica  

Jo - sounds like downregging is going well for you and I truly hope it keeps that way!

Hope everyone had lovely Christmases! I'd like to say I did but unfortunately this stinking cold got the better of me, so I've been laid up in bed as much as possible and really not felt very sociable at all!

Anyway that was it really, to see how everyone was and to say to Tanya that I'm soooooo excited for you!    

Liz
xxx


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

oh Tanya! so excited for you!!! Hope all is going well/went well?! Thinking of you    

Jo, great to hear you're not suffering any side effects   I remember I too was sometimes wondering if the spray was working and then if my DH was doing my injections properly   as did not get any side effects throughout my whole cycle!! Except for the progesterone pessaries, which gave me really bad insomnia!
Coming up with excuses for not drinking is such a nightmare.. I had the same trick as Wombly and was having lime and soda and pretending it was G&T   . Have fun with the girls tonight!

Wombly, have a wonderful time in Cornwall and then on your ski holiday! So jealous, have not been skiing for years!

Liz, hope you're back to full health now and both you & Marvin are doing great. 
The last scan I did was just a private anomaly scan. I don't think will be going for the 4D one (still finding it too spooky!!)

Had a lovely time in France but Christmases and families are hard work!! Was back at work today  

Hope everyone else is doing well.   and   to you all 

C xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hello girls,

Yes Sarah, again, I'm one of the ones who didn't find lucky 13!!  Hence why you haven't heard from me!!  And also to the fact of Xmas...  hope you've all had a good one.  We had a great one and the girls got spoiled..  The only downfall is that Keira hasn't been well since and we even had a trip to A&E the day after boxing as her little bum is red and even bleeding at times from a nasty nappy rash due to naughty teeth trying to make an apperance and not showing up!!!    We've had to go to the GP today as the cream the doc gave us didn't work and everytime she wees or poos she screams in agony and the cry sends a chill down your spin!!  Anyway, hopefully the new cream should help soon  

Tanya thinking of you hun and can't wait to see Jessica    

Hello to all of you girlies and will catch up very soon I promise  

Sam


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Wow, Tanya I hope everthing is going well and you get to meet your little one soon, what a fantastic end to the year for you.

Samia I'm sorry to hear that Keira has been poorly I hope the cream works soon and those teet come in quickly for you all, how awful.  You osund like you had a fantastic christmas.

Liz, 3rd trimester, yipee! Your DP is funny, 'who ate all the pies'! take care of yourself you have precious cargo on board you need to recover slowly now.

Womby happy skiing, I'm so jealous I love skiing but it's just too expensive this year.

Jo I bet you wouldn't mind some of the side effects today, it's freezing. I'd forgoe the alcahol too just to be able to start tx.

Bel, how are you doing?, the 2ww is terrible isn't  it, I do hope your embies are snuggling in.

I am so glad Christmas is over, my boss and sister in law are both PG and their due dates are within a week of what mine was, they both have little bumps now and it's been very hard to keep it together.  I am so happy for them both but so sad about my loss.  I've got my follow up on the 7th January, I am so hoping that  they can find a solution and that I can find the money for another tx.

Happy New Year everyone


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Sorry to gatecrash ladies. Had a text from Tanya this morning, baby Jess arrived shortly after 12 last night weighing a lovely 7lb 9oz. Congratulations Tanya and DH, enjoy every precious moment with your long awaited daughter.


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that fantastic news with us fingersarecrossed!

So so thrilled for you Tanya, many congratulations to you and DH on the arrival of your little Jessica    

Hope all 3 of you are doing just fine   

Lots and lots of love

C x


----------



## Belenzinha (Oct 5, 2008)

Dear All,

THANK YOU VERY, VERY MUCH for your lovely messages and good wishes. I suspect you may have gathered from my absence that it wasn't meant to be for us. We had a deeply disappointing BFN. Had to test 2 days early because of spotting and had AF 1 day before test date. I have been way too upset to even manage a quick message but I thought I'd let you know. I keep crying non stop and don't quite know how to recover from this one.  

Lots of love to you all and very best wishes for 2009

Big hugs

Bel


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

A really quick one from me to say Bel, I'm so sorry the treatment didn;t work. You must be so upset. I'm really thinking of you. Just look after yourself and remember to think abou tthe future as there are lots more opportunities out there. You will have your baby - this time just wasn;t meant to be.


Tanya - thrilled that Jessica arrived safely and can't wait to see the pictures. Look after yourselves and enjoy every moment...

Wombly - in case I don;t log on again for a few days, have a fab ski-ing trip.

Thanks to all the girls for deceitful "non-drinking" tips. I went with the G&T (minus the G) and treated myself to one glass of wine.

Happy new year to ll you special ladies
X


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Bel, I've pm'd you.

Tanya, * CONGRATULATIONS  *    Can't wait to see pics of little Jessica and to meet her in person someday!! Keep us posted!

Liz, gutted for you that you were sick over Xmas. Hope you're feeling better now? How's the extension coming along or has it all stopped 'til January?

Clarabel, congrats on having a boy!

Sam, must be horrendous listening to your baby in distress like that. Hope it clears up immediately.

Wombly, soooo soooo jealous of you going to Cornwall AND skiing - have a superb time!

Jo - I told you you'd sail through it!! To be honest I think the first week or so is usually pretty symptomless. If my memory serves me I usually start getting headaches in week two but nothing too bad with the injections. It was the sniffing I didn't like. So glad that dh has perfected his technique. I wouldn't worry too much about QM - if worst comes to worst you can tell them you have flu and beg them to reschedule you as quickly as possible. You won't need them in any case so no point in being concerned! 28th January eh? I'm hoping for AF around 6th-8th Jan. On day 2 I start stimming until a scan on day 7 or 8, then late night injection somewhere between day 8 and day 12. Hoping to go to blastocyst so reckon ET will be somewhere between 24th and 26th January if all goes well and AF comes on time. So looks like there's a high chance we will be cycle buddies!!

Didi - hope work isn't too horrid and that you're able to rebook your ski trip for later in the season?

Jack, good luck for 7th January - keeping my fingers crossed that you find a way to fund another tx in the New Year.

JustP - where are you? Are you OK? Speak to us!

Lou - ditto the above for JustP!

Hi to everyone else!

Well I'm in a big dilemma! Have a friend who's hired a couple of cottages down in Padstow with about 15 friends and has been asking us to come down for NYE. We would love to go to get some lovely air, wander around the harbour, have big pub lunches and generally chill our boots but it's a very very long drive, the accommodation will cost at least a couple of hundred for 3 nights and I'm not drinking so their plan of a fancy dress pub crawl (doctors and nurses theme!) isn't quite so appealing when you're having G&Ts without the G!! The sensible thing to do would be to stay put, decorate our hallway and save the money but we're in danger of not decorating and actually just mooching and whiling away our days which drives me mad and makes me wish I was back at work!! Oh well, a decision needs to be made this evening so I'll let you know!!

If I don't speak to you before then Happy New Year everyone - here's to 2009 being a FAB year!!

lots of love

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi All

Bel - so sorry to hear that this cycle wasn't the success we were all hoping it would be for you. I know that no words will make it any easier but you both take all the time you need  

Tanya - massive congratulations on the birth of Jessica. Can't wait to hear all about her and I hope that you are all very happy and healthy  and on  

Jo - well done on convincing your friends  

Wombly - yes, when do head off on your ski trip? Have a lovely time (as if you wouldn't!)

Jack - lovely to hear from you and if you don't pop back on before your follow up I hope it goes really well and the consultant can give you some really good advice on what to do next 

Clarabel - well done on your 24 week milestone    

Sam -   that little Keira makes a speedy recovery - poor thing  

Hello to everyone else too who I assume is busy enjoying themselves either chilling big time or hitting the sales

I'm still coughing like a good-un but the rib-cage doesn't hurt quite so much today so fingers crossed it may be on it's way out 

Take care all

Liz
xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Sarah

Sorry I missed your post! Well my personal decision on the NYE offer would be to decline (although I would be sorely tempted to go) as I'm just a big fat bah humbug!    

As you say, it's a bloody long way to go and pub crawls are a bit tiresome when you're not boozing - god how sad and old do I sound (don't answer that!  )

Anyway, knowing you, I bet you do go and I also bet you have an amazing time   

Liz
x


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi, I had first appt today and we're going through icsi route which begins 5th march!! Anyone else had treatment, and any success stories?
We're both 26 and its male factor infertility - quite anxious as all the info today was quite overwhelming!!


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Feline and welcome to the thread - everyone on here is lovely and will be able to give you lots of help, advice and support, so you are most definitely not alone.

If this helps, this our latest list of who is where with treatment and what successes there have been lately:

Waiting first appointment/diagnosis:
Pinpin - 1st appoint at QM 12/02/09

Waiting to Start:
SarahTM - AF was too late for December so now have to wait 'til January AF
Wombly - March / April ICSI
Jo - Jan (pending scan results)
Didi -Feb/March ICSI with donor eggs probably and likely to be in South Africa

Downregging:

Stimming:
Bel – started stimms - Norway 05/12

2ww/PUPO:

Waiting for First Scan:

Waiting for New Arrival:
Tanya - Jessica due 28/12/08 (Woking Nuffield FET)
WendyP – baby due ? (surprise natural BFP after failed downregging at QM’s)
Liz - Marvin due on 15/03/09 (QM’s IVF)
Clarabel - baby due 20/04/09 (QM’s ICSI)
AnnaF – twins due 11/7/08 (QM’s ICSI)
Bee – baby due ? (QM’s IVF)

Lovely Babies:
Sarah Leucine - Matilda and Rose born 20/05/08 (QM’s IVF)
Beetle - Lukas born 19/06/08 (QM’s ICSI)
Samia - Keira born 09/08/08 (Private French Gynae Clomid)

Taking a Break:
JustP - Hopefully will be starting again early next year
Lou

As you can see one of the girls had an ICSI baby born this year plus two of the girls are pregnant following ICSI, so QM's does indeed have success with ICSI, IVF & other treatments too.

Liz
xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi everybody and welcome to the world to little Jessica, Keira can't wait to meet and play with you    Thought I put the list here again as Liz (+ pregnant brain) forgot to add little Jessica on the baby list    (Well I hope I'm right as I've had a few wine tonight and can't think right!!) 
Bel, I'm so so sorry hun  


If this helps, this our latest list of who is where with treatment and what successes there have been lately:

Waiting first appointment/diagnosis:
Pinpin - 1st appoint at QM 12/02/09

Waiting to Start:
SarahTM - AF was too late for December so now have to wait 'til January AF
Wombly - March / April ICSI
Jo - Jan (pending scan results)
Didi -Feb/March ICSI with donor eggs probably and likely to be in South Africa

Downregging:

Stimming:
Bel – started stimms - Norway 05/12

2ww/PUPO:

Waiting for First Scan:

Waiting for New Arrival:
WendyP – baby due ? (surprise natural BFP after failed downregging at QM’s)
Liz - Marvin due on 15/03/09 (QM’s IVF)
Clarabel - baby due 20/04/09 (QM’s ICSI)
AnnaF – twins due 11/7/08 (QM’s ICSI)
Bee – baby due ? (QM’s IVF)

Lovely Babies:
Sarah Leucine - Matilda and Rose born 20/05/08 (QM’s IVF)
Beetle - Lukas born 19/06/08 (QM’s ICSI)
Samia - Keira born 09/08/08 (Private French Gynae Clomid)
Tanya- Jessica born 30/12/08 (Woking Nuttfield FET) 

Taking a Break:
JustP - Hopefully will be starting again early next year
Lou

As you can see one of the girls had an ICSI baby born this year plus two of the girls are pregnant following ICSI, so QM's does indeed have success with ICSI, IVF & other treatments too.

Liz
xxx 

Report to moderator    Logged  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
TTC 7yrs, PCOS, 
Clomid Jan \'04 for 12 cycles - all BFN\'s
1st IVF commence Nov \'06 - tx abandoned due to xmas


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi girls

Tanya - many many congratulations on the birth of little Jessica!!!!! what a good weight too - can't wait to see you're piccies, hope you are recovering well and all is happy in the 'K' household!! 

Liz - glad you're feeling a bit better, if its like the cough thing I had it lasted about a week for me then kind of trailing off for another week

Samia - glad you found us again in the end  - sorry to hear about poor Keira - sounds horrible, hope you manage to find a cure soon

Bel - so so sorry to hear of your BFN, really had everything crossed for you. However I have been there before and the only advice I can give is to take time out for yourself & DH to grieve as it is like a loss and be really gentle of yourselves, also remember you will have lots of hormones still running around in your body. You will start to feel better but just take it a day at a time ^hug^ ^hug^

Feline - hello & welcome!!! How exciting you have your tx starting soon. I will be starting D/R (downregging) for my 3rd ICSI around 20th March so we will be quite close together. Don't worry we will answer any questions you have, it may all seem a bit overwhelming at the moment but try to take each stage at a time and remember to keep talking to your DH as i found keeping the communication going between me & DH and how we're feeling was quite important. 

Sarah - what did you decide in the end?? I would agree with Liz - it would be fine if you weren't starting tx soon but as you're not drinking I wouldn't have thought it would be half as much fun (and then all that money on top of it) - having said that if you did choose to go hope you have a good time and plenty of laughter.

Jo - glad you managed your not drinking at the party, I think the odd glass of wine is fine during D/R. Hope you're still feeling okay & no SE's yet.

Jackeen - how terrible for you, I'm bad enough at the moment having to cope with my little sis being pg so can't imagine what its like to have 2 people around you due at that time ^hug^ ^hug^ - our skiing trip is quite cheap as we go in a big group so get quite a good discount, however it is tinged a little with sadness as we said no when they originally booked back in Feb as I was hoping we would've had a BFP in 2008 and I wouldn't have been able to go but my friend pulled out a few months ago as she is pg so we took their place (ironic isn't it) so it's a kind of mixed sad/happiness - I know which way round I would rather have had it!

clarebel - glad you had a good time in France - I agree Christmasses with families are hard! Especially if you can't get away too easily!

Currently in Cornwall with DH's family including his little sis who has 2 children, 1 is 2.5yrs and the other is 9mths (she lives with his parents since her & their father split) - they are very very cute but am still finding it a bit hard ^rolleyes^ and tonight we will be cooking a meal for DH's parents and looking after the babies while his little sis goes clubbing (okay, I feel old ha ha) but I will make sure i still get my glass of champagne!

Well - using DH's laptop and none of the fancy stuff shows up so I can't do any fancy writing etc. so just to wish you all a HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!! Here's looking forward to 2009!!! 

Wombly x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Samia said:


> Thought I put the list here again as Liz (+ pregnant brain) forgot to add little Jessica on the baby list  (Well I hope I'm right as I've had a few wine tonight and can't think right!!)


    Thanks Sam - you were kind of right - but I was just being lazy and trying to do it quickly, so I left Tanya & Jessica on the expecting list instead of moving them to the arrivals list.
No flies on you eh?   

Wombly - have a fab time in Cornwall 

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh my God, I can't believe that we're so boring that dh and I are actually staying in tonight!  We decided not to go to Cornwall and everyone we know has made other plans so we have the choice of our local pub or staying in!  Can't see the point in going to the local and drinking water so it looks like we're staying in!

DH can't see what the big deal is but I've never ever stayed in on NYE in my life!

I shall report back tomorrow to tell you how I coped!!

Happy New Year everyone!

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh, join the staying in club, Sarah! It's great fun - I'm just off for a bath then bed    

Boy, do I know how to party?  

HAPPY NEW YEAR all the QM's lovelies  

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Yeah but you're pg - you're allowed to be boring snoring!!!  

I'm not happy - can you tell?!!

Sx


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey girls. Hope you all had nice NYE's. Sarah and Liz, I don't really buy into the whole big bang on NYE anyway. The year before last, my DH and I watched 11 hours of "24" and went to bed at about 11:30pm. It was one of the best new years I've had 

Last night was good fun for us. We had a small dinner party followed by four hours of singstar, the best playstation game invented. We karaoked until 2am (am sure my neighbours are contacting their estate agents as we speak). Pretty tough not drinking - in fact the hardest night so far. Had one glass of champers but was very disciplined. The next hurdle will be my birthday on 10th. I'm planning on a nice afternoon tea which feels like the next best thing. Anyone recommend any nice posh hotels that do afternon tea that aren't in London (can't be arsed to get the train 

Feline - welcome, I think Liz's post says it all. Lots of great sucess stories. My husband and I also have male factor and probs on my side too. The good news is that ICSI gets aound all the male issues pretty easily so I'm certain that with your age on your side, you'll have a baby very soon 

If you have any questions do just shout.

Wombly - I hope the actual skiiing overrides the sadness that I can imagine you must be feeling. A few hot alcoholic bevvies on the slopes will hopefully take your 
mind off it... 

Sam - hope Kiera is better now. 

Just a wee update from me on the list too...

Waiting first appointment/diagnosis:
Pinpin - 1st appoint at QM 12/02/09

Waiting to Start:
SarahTM - AF was too late for December so now have to wait 'til January AF
Wombly - March / April ICSI
Didi -Feb/March ICSI with donor eggs probably and likely to be in South Africa

Downregging:
Jo - started Christmas day 2008 (Hammersmith)

Stimming:
Bel – started stimms - Norway 05/12

2ww/PUPO:

Waiting for First Scan:

Waiting for New Arrival:
WendyP – baby due ? (surprise natural BFP after failed downregging at QM’s)
Liz - Marvin due on 15/03/09 (QM’s IVF)
Clarabel - baby due 20/04/09 (QM’s ICSI)
AnnaF – twins due 11/7/08 (QM’s ICSI)
Bee – baby due ? (QM’s IVF)

Lovely Babies:
Sarah Leucine - Matilda and Rose born 20/05/08 (QM’s IVF)
Beetle - Lukas born 19/06/08 (QM’s ICSI)
Samia - Keira born 09/08/08 (Private French Gynae Clomid)
Tanya- Jessica born 30/12/08 (Woking Nuttfield FET) 

Taking a Break:
JustP - Hopefully will be starting again early next year
Lou


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

Just a quickie from me to say that in the end my NYE wasn't so bad!  Went to bed with a glass of Champagne at 11.30 and flicked between the Elton John concert (which I turned down tickets to - doh!!) and the fireworks and then rang my granny, mum and bf before going to sleep at about 1am!

Am now about to start a bit more paint stripping 'cos it looks like we're off to see a Beagle puppy in Hereford tomorrow so will probably stay at my dad's overnight before collecting it (I know for sure that dh won't be able to turn it down even if it's the weirdest looking dog ever!!) which has lifted our spirits!!

Hope you're all well and happy!

Speak very soon.


Sarah x

P.S. Jo - Tylney Hall does a very posh tea with roaring fires and isn't too far away in Hook - www.tylneyhall.co.uk/dining-afternoon-tea.html.  Pennyhill Park is a bit nearer in Bagshot but you'd need to check to see if they do a proper afternoon tea - www.pennyhillpark.co.uk.  If I were you I'd have a lovely spa treatment or at least a manicure/pedicure before a sumptuous tea!  Sounds perfect!!


/links


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

wow
a week away and so much happens

Congrats to Tanya, what wonderful news!Can't wait to see pictures! What a lovely New year present.

Bel I am so sorry you got a BFN. Concentrate on getting yourself well, give yourself time to get over it -I am sending you lots of hugs. I do promise that time does heal and this cycle will have given them lots of knowledge to be successful next time.

We spent Xmas at my in laws- was truly hideous. My mother in law is evil. We escaped on Sunday and worked Monday and Tuesday and I have spent the last 2 days watching period dramas and eating chocolate. Fabulous! I have been drinking, lots and what the heck. Don't start downregging until feb.
going for a long walk tomorrow, otherwise I will need winching out of the house on Monday!

Not that bothered about cancelling sking. We need the money for treatment and I don't want to take money from monster-in -law, so needs must.

Am I organising the next get together? If so, I will send over some dates for late January and see what the consensus on dates is.

lol
didi
xx


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Hello!

I was wondering if anyone could help me with a couple of queries I have?! My DH and I had our first nurse's appointment at QM in July 2007 after which we had an appt with Dr Bevan in October telling us that we were eligible for NHS funding etc and that there was no waiting list for Surrey PCT so we could start straight away! We were told it would have to be ICSI because the problems lies with my DH only. 

We have our next appointment on Tuesday (6 Jan) though but I don't know what to expect! I am expecting it to be yet more questions and tests etc but I can't think what they have left to discuss with us - so confusing! We have had all our tests done including the karotype one for my DH which takes ages for the results apparently. The results are in as the tests were done in August.  Could anyone help me by telling me their experience of what happens next as it were? What I really want to know is how long I will have to wait until the actual treatment starts...!! I know I sound so impatient but I'm sure you can all appreciate my frustration a little bit at least!    Thank you so much. x

Reading all the postive stories on this thread has given me so much hope and I can't wait to be in a similar position soon! x


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi again Toffeecat. Just replied to your other note. Welcome to the QM thread (tyou found it already). I can't advise on the waiting time fromnow but one of the other girls may be able to. I suspect your 6th Jan appt will be to review your husbands results (I just had a similar appt with Hammermsith. Had a first appt with the consultant at which he advised on the Karyotyoe test too, and then we went back for a follow up appt with him when they were in. At that meting he shared the results, recommended which protocol and then we had to book a nurse's appointment where they went through the treament itself, gave a prescription for the drugs, told us how to do injections and when, and gave us a schedule of what we needed to do and when over the following 6 weeks. I really hope that your appt on Tuesday is similar in that they cover off the treatment and give you the prescription so you can go for it. Let us know wo't you.


Sarah - glad NYE was fun in the end. Can't wait to hear about your puppy. WIll you post pics ASAP.

Didi - shame your xmas wasn;t so great but like the sound of your last few days. You indulge while you can (because hopefully bnefore long you won't be able to as you'll be up the duff 

Love to all...
Jo
X


----------



## Belenzinha (Oct 5, 2008)

Hello, hello,

Here I am back to deliver on my promises. I have now had an opportunity to do some serious catching up on everyone's posts. I've literally read up every single post since December 5th!!! So here come some proper personals:

SarahTM, 

I can see you've had a very busy December. I hope you're fully recovered from your Christmas flu. Did you get your puppy? I must admit I have no idea what a Beagle looks like, so I'll have to go onto Google Images later on. Are you still stripping paint? I've lost track on all the work you've been doing at your house. 

Many congratulations on your successful events during early Dec. 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and your forthcoming cycle. Here's a bit of an AF dance  to ensure you get it this coming Tuesday. Mind you, I think I've missed something 'cause I can't remember where you're having your next cycle. 

I'm sending you lots of baby dust and very best wishes for 2009  

Tanya,

Many, many congratulations on lovely Jessica. You must be so delighted. I'd love to see some pics so do come back soon and let us see your adorable baby girl. 

Liz,

How's that loft conversion coming along? I think I've also lost track of where you're at on this. The last I read was that you were waiting to have your loft bathroom delivered. I hope you and Marvin weren't too cold for long. I did some peaking on your profile and other posts of yours just to see if I could catch up on your latest and saw your wonderful pic of baby Marvin. The baby looks truly amazing. It must have been an incredible experience; did you cry? I would have been a flood of tears... 

Have you recovered from your flu? And how's the SPD? By the way, I have no idea what SPD is. Is that bad of me? Sounds painful though, so I do hope you recover soon. 

You made me laugh in one of your posts, saying that you were having wee breaks every 2 hours at some point. I hope that's not too often. Mind you, that's normal life for me, I can't imagine what it'd be like if I was preggers, I'd live in a toilet!!!

Well, not long to go now, you're probably entering week 30, right? How exciting!!!


Pin Pin,

How are you getting on? You must be looking forward to your La Plagne holiday. I love skiing, it's so great, I do really miss it. That's one of the best things about Norway but haven't had a chance to do it for the last 3-4 years because of TTC. 

Did you sell a lot of fragrancies and cosmetics over Christmas? What company do you work for? I think I missed that one. 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and your next appointment. 

Didi,

Thank you so much for your lovely messages. I was really delighted to read that you had an encouraging conversation with Dr Kalu and that you've got your next cycle booked for Feb/March. Do enjoy your few months of fun before the treatment. 

You made me laugh talking about your 'Evil Monster in Law'; it must be very hard for you though. At least it sounds like your DH understands your predicament. I have the complete opposite problem to yours, my inlaws are way, way too nice!!! They're so nice that sometimes it gets a bit too much! They go into parenting mode as soon as we walk through their door. Oh well, we don't choose our families, right?

Just P,

I hope you're feeling OK honey.  Do come back when you're ready. We miss you.      

Sleepy,

Welcome back! I do hope you stay with us for a while. 

Sam,

How's little Keira? It sounds like she had a really tough time with the nappy rash and the teeth growing. You must have felt so helpless watching your baby suffer like that. I hope the doctors at A&E were nice and understanding. 

Are you managing to have some time for yourself these days? I do hope you manage to escape every now and again. How's the WiiFi treating you? I was so jealous to read you'd lost 3 lbs with it; I think I've gained about 5 lbs this Christmas but as you know I can't do any exercise so there's nothing I can do to stop the downhill trajectory... 

You asked about my immune system dysfunction and pregnancy. Good question. My immunologist didn't think I'd get pregnant with the treatment but since I'd already started it he said to go ahead with it anyway. I guess he was right after all. Now I'm going to try to have some antiviral treatment and hopefully have that before my next IVF cycle. I did worry quite a bit about how I'd cope but I was hoping that one thing would cancel out the other. I've heard about women getting better after getting pregnant so you never know. 


Jo,

Really delighted to read about your progress on your treatment journey. Hopefully things are a bit less stressful at work. Have you started the new role yet?

I was shocked to read about that doctor that did your scan; he must have been a real   Sometime these guys have no idea!!!! Seriously, they could be a bit more considerate. Oh well, I'm sure you're used to dealing with very brainy people that have zero people skills so it probably didn't come as too much of a shock, still, you must have been worried sick for a while until you talked to the consultant. 

Have you managed to sort out the QMH appointment? I've been keeping my own NHS tx appointments going on in parallel. The NHS takes ages for everything and it is quite risky to cancel appointments. Do you know what time is your end of Jan appointment at QMH? ETs are normally done in the morning and it doesn't hurt one bit so you could very easily have ET in the morning and then go to your consultation at QMH in the afternoon.  

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you and hoping that you keep having no symptoms. 

Clarebel,

It was really nice to read up on your lovely holidays. You make the most of those because soon they won't let you on any planes! ;-)
I was sad to hear about your colleagues redundancies; it must have been very sad to see your friends go. By the way, many, many congratulations on your lovely baby boy. You and your DH must be so delighted!!! Have you chosen a name yet? Will it be a French name or an English one? 

Wombly,

You must be on your way to your ski resort by now. How exciting!!! It sounds like you've also been very busy this last month. Glad to see you brought some well needed prioritisation to your husband grand DIY ambitions. Men can get a bit too carried away some times. I was delighted to see you've got a date for your next cycle and that your FSH was so low; you're very lucky, well done!

Sorry to hear about your little sister; I think little sister's are sent to test our patience. Mine drives me up the wall, continuously bombarding me with pictures and videos of her new baby boy and 2 year old daughter. And worse still, when I was in Norway she kept sending me public banner messages with good wishes for my IVF treatment on ********!!!! Seriously!!!! Little sisters can be quite a handful...

Enjoy the skiing and the horseriding. 

Jackeen,

Sorry to hear you're finding things hard, it must be so difficult for you to be around pregnant women, especially when their due dates are so close to what was meant to be your EDD. Let's hope that your next appointment brings you good news and a more positive prospect. 

Anna,

How was your 12 week scan? Fingers crossed. 

Feline,

Welcome to the thread, I hope you enjoy sharing your experiences with us. 

Toffeecat,

You sound like a very, very, very patient person. I would have gone mad if I'd had to wait as long as you have. Have you read about the NHS 18 week pathway initiative? If I were you I'd try to read up on it. The gist of it is that the NHS aims to provide treatment from diagnosis to completed treatment in under 18 weeks for all conditions. I think the Surrey Primary Care Trust has ambitions of achieving the 18 week pathway for its IVF treatment services. So if I were you I'd write to the PCT and ask them to get their act together with your treatment. 

Lou,

I hope you are doing very well. 

All, 

I think that's it, all the personals I can manage. Apologies if I've missed someone, if so  

As for me, I'm doing better. I'm going for a hysterosalpingogram (HSG) examination on Tuesday Jan 6th, and after that I'll hopefully get referred for my NHS treatment. 

I can't wait to have it and get it over and done with. If nothing else to put an end to this abstinence that it killing me. Can you believe that because of the IVF treatment I've had almost 6 weeks of no   How ridiculous is that?!!! 

Big hugs and lots of babydust to you all


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Morning

WOW! Bel, I’m very impressed with that post of yours!   It must have taken you hours to read back through everything.
How are you and DH   – are you still out in Norway or back home now? Where are you having your HSG – at QM’s?  

Jo – are you having your Baseline scan this week? Is it tomorrow? Loads of luck for whenever it is – I hope that everything is nice and quiet and you can start stimming.
  

Toffeecat – I too don’t exactly know what your appointment will be about, but assuming you’ve had all the tests and everything is fine with the karyotyping, then I’d suspect they’d run through protocol with you and sort out your drugs prescriptions.  If that’s the case and you’re on long protocol then you’ll just wait for your next AF and then start downregging on Day 21. I’m afraid it all seems a long time ago now, since I had my early investigations – well it was a couple of years ago now, as my subsequent tx's were just jumping staright back onto downregging asap.
Anyway, loads of luck for Tuesday  

Didi – sorry to hear the outlaws did your head in over Christmas, but isn’t that what Christmases are all about?   
Yes, the odd sacrifice here and there is definitely worth it when you get the end result.

Sarah – so how is life with a new Beagle puppy? I’m assuming that DH did go for it and you now have your hands completely full  . Yes, please to a picture as I’m a complete sucker for small baby animals.

Tanya – how is life with baby Jessica going? You must be back home by now, so I hope that everything is lovely and rosy. When you get a chance, please post a picture of her.  

Wombly – you won’t be reading this (I hope) as you’ll be whizzing off down ski slopes I guess. Hope you had a fab time, when you get back and get the chance to catch up on the posts.

Sam – hope Keira is feeling better now and all is fun and laughter again!

Hello to everyone else too – sorry I’m being rubbish at personals!

Thanks also to those who have recently asked about the loft works – the new stair went in before Christmas and all the plasterboard has been put up, so we’re now waiting for them to come back and finish off the plumbing & electrics, plaster everything, install the bathroom, install the exterior doors, install the internal doors and retile the roof – phew! Think that’s everything. Been having fun choosing paint, furniture and carpets over the past few days but just want it all finished now!

Anyway, take care all

Liz
xxx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Bel, I'm so sorry about your result, you sound really 'up' - well done you for bouncing back so quickly, it's good to have a plan or an appt to focus on, I hope your appt goes well.

Tanya, congratulations, how is baby Jessica, it is as good as you hoped!, I'm sure it's even better.

Liz, just saw your due date, how did it get to be so close?, how are you feeling, ar eyou as big as a house yet?, DP been making any more comments?

Thank God 2008 is over........... 

Got my appt. on Wednesday, wish me luck ladies I've a feeling I'm going to need it.  I wish they offered bulk discounts..... who'd have though I'd be getting ready for cycle number 6!


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Jack 

Loads and loads of luck for your appointment - assume that's at the Lister again is it?
    

Hope you don't mind but I've decided to move your bubbles to 2009 to mark a new exciting year for you  

I'm not feeling too big yet but I'm sure there is plenty of time left for growing  

Liz
xxx


----------



## Anna F (May 23, 2008)

Hi all...sorry not to have posted for a while...christmas seems to have passed by in a flash!  Can't believe it's back to work tomorrow!  We had our 12 week scan at St Peters, Chertsey on 22 December and all was fine - was amazing to watch the two wriggling babies on the screen and great to tell family and friends at christmas.  We really can't believe how lucky we have been so far.  Due date is now revised to 7 July.  I am getting big at an alarmingly quick rate and had to rush out and buy some emergency maternity trousers at the weekend.

Toffeecat - Our first appt at QM's was at the end of July this year, we had had all the usual tests done at St Peters before and had one failed private cycle at Chelsea & Westminster, so we basically had a 10 minute chat with one of the dr's, then went to see the nurse who took us through all the drugs and injecting and we started downregging in mid September - so Good Luck, it all happened quicker than I thought.  I was worried they would want to do a whole raft of new tests.

Feline20 - I started an ICSI cycle on the NHS at QM's in September and am now 14 weeks pregnant with twins so I suppose I am one of the success stories...our problem was severe male factor so just shows you what can happen!! 

Hello to all - great to catch up with all your news.  I'm hoping the weather turns a bit warmer soon, I'm getting a bit fed up with this cold weather.

Anna
xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Anna - Woohoo! HUGE congratulations on a having a fab scan and seeing both twinnies wriggling about!

Maternity trousers are so comfy and just wait until you are in the over the bump ones that I laughed at so much in the early days - they're a godsend. Soooooooo comfy!

Bet all the family and friends were delighted for you both.

Liz
xxx


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey lovely ladies
Anna - congrats on the scan - how amazing for you. Lovely to hear back from you again too. Out of interest, what were your DH's sperm issues. We have severe male factor too - 2% normal morph, 35-45% motility but normal count. Its always nice to hear of a success story when someone is in a similar boat (albeit I have a fiar few priobs on my side too)

Jack - am really thinking about you for Weds appointment. There are plenty of success stories from girls who have got such a long way down the road. Keep your spirits up won't you and good luck.

Liz - no suppression scan for me just yet. Even though I'm on cycle day 2 today (awfu period pains yesterday and today and can't take nurofen - bummer) They aren;t doing it until a week tomorrow on 13th which will be 3 weeks since I started down-regging. I almost called them up yesterday after your note and also reading in Zita West that it normally happends about now, but then my DH reminded me that she siad lotsof ladies take longer so it might be just as well to leave it another week to save me going back and forward. I think I can be that patient...

Bel - thanks for your note. Its still all going well. Still no symptoms thankfully. Re: my QMs appt, I should have a better idea whether EC or ET clash with my QM appt once I've had my suppression scan on 13th. If I am suppressed, then I think there are between 9 and 12 days of stimming followed by 36 hours for the trigger shot. That takes me to between 24th and 27th for EC which should mean the 28th would be fine. I think I'm going to hold out a bit longer until I have a better idea....
I hope you are keeping well and really hope the HSG goes well tomorrow. Fingers crossed you'll jump onto that list sooner than you know it and that it will also give you just that bit of time to sort your health out too.


Lots of love to you and all the other girls
XXX


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Jo

Think I probably confused myself   but I've looked back at my last cycle and it looks as if I was downregging for 18days before I started stimms - I know I have always taken longer to reach Baseline scan than planned as my cycles are long anyway, so I've always ended up having to rearrange scan appointments. 
I think there is no harm to continue for a long time anyway (as long as the drugs have shut everything down) - the cycle before, I may have been downregging for 4 weeks (sorry, can't remember now)

Well I'll still keep my fingers crossed from now until 13th for you    

Liz
xxx


----------



## Anna F (May 23, 2008)

Hi Joy56 - can't quite remember the exact statistics re sperm count but I know it wasn't great, my husband had to undergo a surgical sperm retrieval as a cyst was blocking everything so to speak!  Interestingly, the consultant at chelsea & westminster told us at our follow up consultation that we should consider donor sperm..but my husbands consultant (Mr Ramsay - he's great, couldn't recommend him enought) said that was rubbish and that it only takes one healthy sperm to fertilize an egg!!

Good luck!

Anna
xx


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi everyone, thanks for your messages trying to help me work out what was going to happend at my next ACU appointment! I had the appt today morning and I'm so happy that my treatment has now been confirmed to start at the beginning of next month! 

Liz, you were right in that it was just to run through protocol with a doctor and then we met Julie who ran through the treatment dates and organised my drugs etc. I'm so thrilled that I can finally see the finish line - the waiting period before treatment has got to be the longest part so I'm happy its almost over!    

Joy, thanks for letting me know about the 18 wk wait - now I have my dates I am on a high but if that hadn't happened today I would have had to do some research!

I hope everyone is doing well and sory this post couldn't be longer but I'm having to type at work with the risk of being overlooked all the time!


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

fab news Toffeecat! Only about 3-4 weeks until it's all systems go for you

  

Liz
x


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

hi there everyone... happy new year to you all

I had 5 days last week of period dramas, chocolate red wine and sleep. Feel fantastic! Oh and forgot, lots of cheese and coffee! I figured if I wasn't pregnant I may was well have a good time. 

We went a friends house at New Year for a drink and left at 3am! We never made it to the pub!!!

anyway, back to work , which I dont mind as I have caught up on sleep! 

I can't believe Tanya had baby Jessica. What great news and should be hope for us all. I have just found out that a friend who had 4 IVF attempts is having twins in May. Fantastic!


anyway.....

Anna
What fab news. Twinnies all well and healthy.What a year you are going to have!

just P
Where are you honey? you ok?

Bel
take it easy and get better . The next round will be here before you know it!
Yes my mother in law- kindness is not in her nature at all. My poor hubbie!
oh and I aggree about TTC
I had tests for recurrent miscarraige  from jan - may and was told not to TTC so I missed out on 5 months of chances. Then we missed 2 months whilst having IVF. We are making up for it now I can tell you!

Jo
good luck with stimms
I had no symptoms at all apart from trigger shot which made me itch! I did feel very tired when I finished though and got spots! To be honest, just like PMT!

Liz
not long now! thinking of you! 

Clarabelle
You must have a big bump now.  

Jack
I really feel for you at the moment. I have alot of friends due in May around the time I had an 8 week  miscarriage and my due date was 31st 2008. It does get easier once you pass the date I promise

Wombly
I found avoiding people with kids for 2 weeks did me the world of good. I became a hermit but now when I see them I don't care as much. Probably not the best advice but it worked for me! My best mate got pregnant in 2 months or getting married and wasnt there when I had failed IVF as she was all baby baby baby. It's life unfortunately.


Anyway I have decided to stop wallowing now as it's very boring! It is my 40th next week OMG- I am so old 

I need a hobby that isnt the gym and isnt work!!! I have worked so hard for the alst 2 years I have forgotten how to have fun! any ideas! Nothing expensive as ICSI is going to clear me out next month

XXXSam - hope Kiera is better now. 

Just a wee update from me on the list too...

Waiting first appointment/diagnosis:
Pinpin - 1st appoint at QM 12/02/09

Waiting to Start:
SarahTM - AF was too late for December so now have to wait 'til January AF
Wombly - March / April ICSI
Didi -Feb/March ICSI at QMH

Downregging:
Jo - started Christmas day 2008 (Hammersmith)

Stimming:
Bel – started stimms - Norway 05/12

2ww/PUPO:

Waiting for First Scan:

Waiting for New Arrival:
WendyP – baby due ? (surprise natural BFP after failed downregging at QM’s)
Liz - Marvin due on 15/03/09 (QM’s IVF)
Clarabel - baby due 20/04/09 (QM’s ICSI)
AnnaF – twins due 11/7/08 (QM’s ICSI)
Bee – baby due ? (QM’s IVF)

Lovely Babies:
Sarah Leucine - Matilda and Rose born 20/05/08 (QM’s IVF)
Beetle - Lukas born 19/06/08 (QM’s ICSI)
Samia - Keira born 09/08/08 (Private French Gynae Clomid)
Tanya- Jessica born 30/12/08 (Woking Nuttfield FET) 

Taking a Break:
JustP - Hopefully will be starting again early next year
Lou


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi everyone

Didi - how about Salsa lessons, jive classes, pottery or photography nightlclasses, cake baking or spa visiting as a hobby?!!  Glad to hear you're feeling perkier - what have you decided to do for your 40th?

Jack - good luck for tomorrow.  Have everything crossed for you.

Jo - hope that PMA is sky high?!

Anna - brill news about your 12 week scan - you must be so excited?

Liz - don't work too hard on all that DIY!

Bel - I think you deserve the longest post award!!  Hope today's HSG was a doddle, that you're taking it easy and 
will soon feel fighting fit ready for round 2.

Toffeecat - yippee for getting started - sending you lots of pma   

Feline - not too long to wait now...

Tanya - we NEED a picture of Jessica up here!!  Hope all is fab?

Wombly - I'm not talking to you when you're off skiing and having a fab time!  

Hi to everyone else.  

News from me is that we are still on the puppy hunt and planning a few visits this weekend.  Impatiently waiting for AF so we can start tx at Hammersmith and trying my very hardest to take it easy, not get stressed this month and not take on any new work or do any sales calls.  My first two days of this stress free regime have seen me taking down the Xmas decs, ringing round plumbers to install a new boiler and a decorator to finish our hallway and today I went for acu with the lovely Hilary before driving to Basingstoke to meet a friend at the Little Chef that Heston Blumenthal is running - feeling positively Desperate Housewifey!!

Anyway, best dash 'cos plumber number 2 (of 10 - don't ask?!!) is due to give us a quote any minute.

Speak soon girls.

Sarah x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girlies,


Happy New Year to you all and wishing all of you Happiness and Joy in 2009 and a baby(or 2) for those who are not pregnant or who have just given birth (unless that's what you want  )

Going to be a quick one from me just to say that I'm still reading the board but find it hard to find 20 minutes or so to do personals but it doesn't mean I'm not thinking about you all... so sorry  

I need to go and put the ironing I've done this morning after an Asda trip away, then hoover, feed Keira and pick Aaliyah from school!!  Not that busy really  

Sam


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi QM's

Can any of you lucky ladies that are pregnant or had babies recommend where you had acupuncture?  I did it for my last IVF with a woman here in Surbiton, but to be honest didn't 'bond' with her and anyway it didn't work!

I wasn't going to bother this time, but thinking I probably should as too many people have said to me I should!  what you girls advise?  Can you recommend anyone in the area?

Am at present doing Zita West's 10 liver detox programme, hard going as really want to eat all the things I shouldn't eat!

Thanks ladies, x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Sleepy Dwarf

A few of us use Hilary Haynes who I believe is recommended by Zita West - she's fab and lovely and lives in St Margarets.  I've only just started using her in preparation for my tx which is due to start any day now but Liz (Margot and Jerry) used her and is now 30 weeks pg and I think Clarabel did too?

Her details are as follows:  

www.hilaryhaynes.co.uk
07970 793674
[email protected]

Either email her or ring her on her mobile and she'll give you all the info you need.

Good luck!

Hi everyone else.  

Had a pm from JustP asking me to say hi to everyone and to let you know that she's OK but has been horrendously busy at work and hasn't had two minutes to log on and say hello herself!

Speak soon.

Sarah (who's AF STILL hasn't arrived!!) x

/links


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Sleepy Dwarf - as Sarah says I saw Hilary from the start of downregging on his last cycle and I also saw the acupuncturist at The Bridge (Nick Dalton-Brewer I think) for immediate before and after ET acupuncture.

Good luck!

Just P - don't overdo the working!

Jack - how did the appointment go?

Hello to everyone else I've missed too  

Liz
xxx


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

I use Hilary once a week and have done for the last 3 months. She is fab and has regulated my cycle to 28 days 

I feel very bad- you are all detoxing and I am out getting ******. I have the worst hangover today!

Due to start downregs on day 21 if I get my period next week- wo will be doing ICSI second week in March.

Sarah you make me laugh! I was supposed to be taking it easy too but have taken on loads of work. I dont feel stressed at the moment though which is fab.

As for a hobby .... mmm tried a book group before Xmas and it was truly hideous. I am really getting the gym but its not very sociable is it! Need to give it some thought. Salsa sounds great but I will end up drinking tequila I am sure!

Are any of you up for meeting in Jan? have found a fab venue

XX
dids

PS liz I cant believe you are 30 weeks? where did the last 3 months go!


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm up for meeting up Didi.  Where's the venue?  Thames Ditton which seems to work for everyone?  I'm happy to go back to our 'private room' at the Albany if it's easier for everyone?  Aren't book clubs full of the blue rinse brigade?!!  If you're in to that type of thing you could always try bingo or bridge?!!  

This is post 300 - I wonder if you get something for that?!!

Speak soon.

Sarah x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Nope, nuffink, nada, big fat zilch!  I will just have to stay as a Senior Member (hey there's the blue rinse brigade again!!).

Byeeee

Sx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Come on Sarah - get posting! I think it's 500 posts for a gold member or full member or whatever it is  

You'll have to do 1 word per post  

I also liked the Albany but am happy to try elsewhere, let me know!

Didi - I know, the weeks are whizzing by now - scarily enough! DH is convinced Marvin is going to be 2 weeks really but I hope he/she stays put as we're not going to be ready  

Liz
xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Don't think I will be able to do a January meet up as I'm just totally skint!!!  And it's also my birthday towards the end    Oh well that's what happened when you have 2 birthdays (dd and dh) and Xmas in December!!  Hope you're all well  

Sam


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi All,

I'm off sick with the Winter Vomiting Virus....Ugh! it's terrible.  Had my follow up yesterday and have rebooked for March.  Can't start any sooner as the Lister is closed for refurbishment.  Yippee, roll on IVF Number 6, I asked the doctor if he thought I should bother as most of my friends are saying that's enough now, he said definately, it's all a numbers game! So next txt will be same drugs as before plus steroids to reduce the NK cells and baby aspirin.  Brought my DP with me so he could hear 'the scientist's view' he didn't ask any questions which I'm taking as a good sign.  So other than the Winter V Virus I'm happy now that I have another plan!

So ladies who'll be cycling with me this time eh?

Anna, congratulations on your 12 week scan, goodness your life is changing?

Liz, thanks for my bubbles, they were moved ot 2008 in Janaury 2008 for luck, it clearly didn't work so keep the bubbles coming!  30 weeks for you now, how amazing! 

JustP glad to hear you are doing okay.


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Jack - pants news about the winter vomiting virus thingy - bet it's awful isn't it? BUT lovely news that you're going again in March  

So are you saying that you'd like more bubbles as my bubble blowing finger is poised and at the ready  

   for March 

Liz
xxx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

thanks Sarah,Dids and Liz, will look into it.  Hi everyone else, hope you're all doing ok.

Sleepy x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Keep the bubbles coming Liz, thanks


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

There you go Jack, 2777 to be getting on with! Think I have RSI now  

Liz
xxx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks Liz, I'm home sick again today been told not to go in!, what are you up to?, I've dowloaded Lipstick Jungle on Itunes to watch as daytime tv is so boring?


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

I think home is the best place for you Jack - how are you feeling? Like poo still probably?
Is Lipstick Jungle the old Marilyn Monroe movie? I love Some Like it Hot - brilliant  

I'm at work (boo! hiss!) but leaving around lunchtime to FINALLY go and get my hair cut! My hairdresser is going to be so unimpressed as I've not had it cut for ages (although it doesn't seem to have grown much!)
Had a hospital growth scan yesterday and Marvin is currently weighing in at about 3lbs 9ozs   (what a porker!)  

Get better soon my lovely   

x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Not too bad , a bit headachy and hungry now so hopefully I can eat today.

Lipstick Jungle is by the writer of Sex & the City it's a bit like it for older ladies, early 40's i'd say, the fashion is amazing! but the story less so.

Great news about Marvin you must be so happy, does reading our posts remind you of how awful you felt last year? I'm so happy for you my dear... and jealous (in a really nice way of course)!

Good luck with the hair cut I'm sure you'll look great


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh of course, I know it now - never seen it though, but sounds good.

I love reading everyone posts but hate reading about all the failed cycles as I just want everyone to have the happy and successful outcomes they deserve. I hope I don't upset anyone by posting the odd bit of Marvin news.

I'm keeping all my PMA for all of you this year     

Liz
xxx


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

jack, keep your chin up. It is a numbers game. 2009 is going to be a good year for you.

I am having ICSI early March too.

Despite not being pregnant, am in fab form. Doing lots exercise and drinking ( cant be too much of a saint)


I am going to suggest a date in early feb to meet up, ( due to wage packets) and lets stick with the Albany. So... how about 5th Feb at 7pm at the Albany. Let me know who can make it? Otherwise we are going to go round in circles.

Have a lovely weekend everyone

x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Didi - I'm free and will probably be on the mad 2ww so will be glad to get out!!  Can get there a bit earlier for those who come straight from work.  

Shall I start a list for people to add their names to?

Didi
Sarah

Wow big list!!!

Jack, so glad to hear you have a plan.  Hopefully I'm cycling before you (if AF ever turns up) but will keep everything firmly crossed for you.

Hi to everyone else.  

Just noticed that my annoying one letter/one word posts have been removed which makes this board much tidier!  Thanks Dakota!!

DH and I off to Wales to see a litter of Beagle puppies on Sunday - so exciting!!  Have a good weekend everyone. 

Sarah x


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi ladies, 

Rang Hilary, acupuncturist, today, she sounds lovely on phone so hopefully she'll do wonders for me!  I'd love to do meet up with you guys if you don't mind, I'm at QM the day before so will know when I will get my NHS appointment roughly.  Will be sniffing with the Lister on that date though, so I'll be hormonal so will prob be as mad as you Sarah!  You will def need to get out during the 2ww, will it be week one or two.

Thanks ladies, enjoy your Friday evening xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Morning lovelies

Just a quickie as I need my brekkie - I'm starving!  

Yep! I'm up for The Albany on the 5th but will probably not be there until 7.00 as I have a growth scan and consultation that afternoon and if this weeks was anything to go by, I won't get out of here until 6.30pm!  

So:

Didi
Sarah
Sleepy Dwarf
Liz

Next?..............................


Liz
xxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

[fly] *HAPPY BIRTHDAY JO!! * [/fly]

Hope you have something lovely lined up and that you get the best present ever in a few weeks!!

Isn't it lovely outside? All white and pretty - maybe not deep enough for snow angels but still gorgeous to look at!

Have a fab day everyone.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Have you got snow then Sarah? We've just got frost and mist  
What time does the Beagle hunt start?

Yes Happy Birthday Jo  

Liz
xxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Liz - it's very white here so must have been some snow although it's millimetres on the ground but looks pretty on the trees and bushes.

Beagle hunt starts tomorrow - we're driving to Llanelli and Cardiff to see two litters   so hoping for no more snow over the weekend or it'll make our drive a bit hairy!

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh good luck for that then and yes I too will   that the roads are nice and clear!

Aw so exciting!    

Are the litters ready for collection or is it just viewing tomorrow and then you'll need to come back again?

xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi ladies

haven't been on for a while as i felt a bit premature - my 1st appt with the consultant is now next month so now it feels a bit more real.

I've done all my tests and unfortunately didn't get that dishy doc for my HSG but the female doc was lovely and kinda reassuring?!?!  DH has put off and put off doing his final SA much to my annoyance but is now going next week so results will be in in time for the appt on 11th Feb.

I'm gymming and losing the weight but didn't know if any of you guys could help me?

* what will the consultant say on our 1st appt with him (we know it's ICSI from what the FS nurse has told us).
* fs nurse said no waiting time for us due to living in surrey but treatment within 6 months... have any of you guys been told that?
* with my weight - will i still get put on the 'waiting list' whilst losing weight or will they hold off on it?

Sorry to be a pain - my heads all of a whirr at the moment and i'm kinda nervous and unsure what to expect.  Thanks again


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Rachelle - good news that your appointment is only a few weeks away now  . I'm afraid I can't really help with your first appointment and your other questions as my IVF cycles were all private, but I'm sure someone will be along very soon with answers for you.

Jo - loads of luck for your Baseline scan tomorrow     Hope you get the go ahead to start stimms

Sarah - are you up to arms in a wriggly Beagle puppy now? Any sign of that pesky AF?

Jack - are you feeling better now?  

Hello everyone else too - you've all gone very quiet - are you all very busy or feeling those January blues?   

Liz
xxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

Hope you're all well and had a nice weekend?


Jo, how's it going?  Did you have a fab birthday?

JustP, hope you're OK and not working too hard.

Lou, where are you?  Please come back to us.

Sam, shame you can't make 5th.  Glad your girls are well and keeping you nice and busy!

Sleepy, look forward to meeting your mad self on 5th Feb.

Didi, thanks for organising the meet up.  I'll drive you home if you like?  At least one of us might as well enjoy a good drink?!  I'm so jealous!!

Liz, how's it going?  Can't wait to see the new, improved bump!!  

Rosh, welcome back.  Glad HSG was OK and you didn't get the hunk (very embarrassing!)  I'm in Surrey and I was told that if I had got the NHS funding which I applied for (which I didn't get) then I'd only have to wait a few months to start tx.  The consultant will probably run through your case, check that all your tests are up to date and then discuss best way forward with you.  They'd then probably give you a load of forms to fill out and tell you to call on day 1 of AF to book tx but not sure how the weight issue will affect this.  Why don't you ring QM and have a chat with them so you know what to expect?

Hi to everyone else.

I have news for once!! 

Firstly, we found a gorgeous Beagle puppy in Cardiff and can collect him in 5 weeks time so that's something to look forward to and secondly AF arrived yesterday and so I started stimming today!  Have a scan next Monday and all being well could be in for EC as early as next Friday 23rd?  Very scary and exciting all at the same time!

Wish me luck on my 3rd time lucky cycle girls (not counting the two FETs!!).

Supposed to be taking it nice and easy but a client asked me for a quote by tomorrow and I couldn't turn it down 'cos the money will come in handy for the pushchair and stuff        

Better get on.  Speak to you all soon.

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Yay! Well done Sarah on AF turning up and starting stimms - so it's all systems go then, how exciting.

And a new addition to the household in  weeks time, along with another new addition to the household in about 9 months time    

Wishing you loads and loads of luck too! So you and Jo will only be a day apart then?

I'm fine thanks for asking, pretty knackered and feeling very achey these days but apart from that, fine.

Liz
xxx


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

wow Sarah

that cycle came round quick. I will be sending lots of prayers and luck.xx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Quick?  I feel like I've been waiting an eternity!!  

Thanks for your luck - I need it!  

Speak soon.

Impatient Sarah x


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Sarah

You have a dog. Babies usually follow! I have a good feeling about 2009!
x
Thanks for offer of lift but I will be downregging and therefore off the sauce!


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Yippee for so many of us having a plan, moving forward and having babies    

Boo for not drinking though!!  

Sarah x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

SarahTM, Wow that's quick for QMH, yipee you've ready to start, how great is that, I hope it's third time lucky and you start the new year with a positivie outcome.  I aked the doc about stress during my last appt as I work 60 -70 hours a week he said it doesn't affect the tx at all, studies have proved that so try not to worry as that causes more stress.

Liz, much bedtter now thanks, back to work yesterday and now on holiday for the rest of the week.  Got a long list of things to do, I'm not sure I'll get much of it odne but I'm give it a try.

I'm so jealous I never saw a dishy doc at QMH, ever! 

Rosh75, men eh!, my DP puts all the tests off until the last minute he always says he's too busy, we've even had to think about getting his sperm frozen just in case but he's always managed to make it.  Men eh.  You can always call QMH and ask them what to expect, it can't hurt.

Hi everyone


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Where is everyone?!!  I'm lonely!!!


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Cooeeeeee! I'm here - not sure about everybody else though  

Looks like it's just you and me kiddo!  

x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls

I'm here! Back from skiing - had a fab time but now back to reality 

Sarah - Yay to getting AF & starting stimming!! Not long now - SP is sooo much quicker. How exciting that you're getting a puppy!! I want to see lots of pictures! Have you thought of any names yet? It took me aaages to think of one for Monte (his full name is Montezuma as he is chocolate) - my friend got 2 beagle puppies (boy & a girl) and called them Wilson & Daisy, I think they're lovely names...

Liz - sounds like Marvin is getting big now! Will you be double the size from when I saw you last? Hope you're getting lots of rest. did you manage to get your hair cut?

Didi - I will be starting D/R for my 3rd ICSI at the end of March - what dates are you looking at? Well done for keeping yourself fit and for the positive attitude!

Jack - how're you doing with your list of things to do this week? That's good to know about the stress thing, I can second it too, my first cycle I was stressed didn't have much time off, second cycle I completely chilled and took 3 weeks off - both had the same result! It is hard not to worry though that everything you do is affecting it somehow 

Rosh - next month isn't too far away now! Glad your HSG was okay - assume results were okay too? When I went on the waiting list it was 2006 & it was a 2yr waiting list and I didnt' get tx until last year so you are very lucky! I have heard that they are doing there best to get the waiting list down and a few of the girls have recently been seen very quickly so hopefully not too much of a wait for you. AT my first appt. they just went though our results & told us what our options were & asked what we'd like to do next. Make sure you prepare any questions you might have. Not sure about the weight thing - what is your BMI? I think they will treat anything under 30? If it is over they may want to delay tx until it is under....(but don't quote me)

Sleepy - will be good to meet you and don't worry about being hormonal, i don't even need drugs at the moment - I'm up & down like a blimin' rollercoaster anyway! 

Hello to everyone else, so much happening at the moment! I will be there on the 5th but will probably be there earlier if anyone else will be as will be going straight from work. So to update the list:

Didi
Sarah
Sleepy Dwarf
Liz
Wombly (Cara)

Will we have labels again? 

Wombly x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Shall I bring proper printed name labels?!      Or we could have post it notes stuck to our foreheads?!!  Or we could have nothing and make anyone who forgets someone's name do a forfeit?!! 

Now I've scared everyone off!! 

Looking forward to seeing you all on the 5th.  I should be able to get there a bit earlier Wombly so I can keep you company!

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah! I'm feeling brave (I think) and reckon I'll remember everyone's names, although may need a hand with Sleepy Dwarf and not sure I'll remember what SarahTM's real name is    

Glad you had a fabby time skiing, Wombly - so do you feel invigorated and ready to take on the world? Cool thinking behind naming Monte - he's a labrador (sp) isn't he? I love chocolate labradoodles (so cute!!!!)

Anyway looking forward to seeing you all on the 5th and yes Wombly, I reckon you'll definitely be saying that I've been eating all the pies this time!  

Liz
xxx


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Didi
Sarah
Sleepy Dwarf
Liz
Wombly (Cara

cool, so far 5 of us

its official I am a drunkard
these 40th bday celebrations are going to pickle my liver.

Definately off the booze feb 1st. !!!
didi
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

When's your birthday Didi?  Not today is it?  Don't tell me we missed it?

Wombly, welcome back by the way - I wasn't talking to you 'cos you were off skiing and having a fabulous time but I'll let you off!   Just don't do it again please!!  Monte's a lovely name - we thought of that 'cos we were in Montezuma in Costa Rica but now I can't have it 'cos you've got it!!!

Gotta go - off to see Slumdog Millionaire but need food first!!

Speak soon.

Sarah x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Okay Sarah I won't do it again - can't blimin' afford to anyway!  - sorry I had the Monte name first!! It is quite a popular name, when he was a little puppy people used to say 'ooh another Monte that's quite a common name at the moment' grrrrr.....I think having dogs / puppies is just as political as having kids! Everyone still competes & you worry about them being bullied, being naughtier than other dogs, etc - okay I'm going to stop now as I just sound sad   How was Slumdog Millionaire?

Didi - not sure when your birthday was & sorry I missed it but 
[fly]HAPPY BIRTHDAY[/fly]     
don't worry 1st Feb is ages away yet!!! Did you have a party?

Liz - not sure if I'll remember your name either   - yes Monte is a chocolate labrador - he stayed at his best friend's (Lula - yellow lab) for the week while we went skiing & is now thoroughly depressed at being taken away from her 

All I can say about this week is thank god it's Friday!!!!

Wombly x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Oops - how very remiss and rubbish of us Didi to miss your birthday on the 14th!!!!

I hope it was a very, very good one and you remembered some of it and the rest passed in a very happy drunken haze    

Wombly - yes Friday has been a long time coming - or so it feels! Aw poor Monte pining for Lula  . Is it love?

Sarah - yes was Slumdog Millionaire as fab as the reviews say it is? I'd love to see it but I'm worried I'd fall asleep as I seem to be very good at doing that at the moment

Jo - how are you getting on with stimming? Did you get the go ahead this week?

Hello to all the other QM's lovelies (past & present) - where have you all gone to?  

Liz
xxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

Didi - so sorry we missed your birthday. [fly] *HAPPY BELATED 40TH BIRTHDAY!!*[/fly]
Hope you had a fab time and were thoroughly spoiled whatever you did.

Wombly, I can't believe there's politics in dog keeping?!! I'm still panicking about picking up pooh - think I might have to find a helpful contraption to ease me in gently?!! I think Monte's a nice name and I bet most of the others are Monty so tell them to stuff off!!

Lou - we miss you. Where are you? Please come back to us. Liz, do you have Lou's mobile number to let her know about 5th Feb in case she's not logging on?

JustP - we miss you too! I know that work is manic but take a moment out to breathe and let us know how you're doing!!

Sam - are you still Wii Fitting?! How's it going?

Liz - how's the loft extension coming along? Is it done yet ready for your new arrival (ooh not long now how exciting?!).

Belenzinha - how are you? Hope you're feeling better and are formulating a plan of action as we speak. Come back to us?!! Please?!!

Bee - hope your pregnancy is going swimmingly?

Jack - how are you? Getting prepared for the next round of this madness? So mad that it's still exciting even after this many goes? It's a numbers game and the number 2009 is our number and we WILL get our BFPs!

PinPin - not long before you start tx - I bet you're getting excited? Come back to us and let us know how you're doing.

Tanya - have just had a peek at your profile and seen that you've posted pics of Jessica on another thread. She's gorgeous!! Let us know how you're all doing when you get 5 minutes?

Clarabel - how's pregnancy? You must be getting bigger now? How are you feeling?

Toffeecat - how did your appointment go? What did they say? Are you good to go yet or are they still trying your patience?

Feline - are you getting ready for March? It'll be here before you know it!

Rachelle - did you speak to QM? Hopefully they put you at ease and your appt will be here before you know it...

Sammy - hope you're OK if you're still reading this.

Sleepy Dwarf - I've just been trawling through last month's posts to find out where everyone is at and noticed that you were getting married just before Xmas. I can't believe we missed that? How was it? Was it fab? Have you got any pics?! Bring them with you to our get together please?!! How's the acupuncture going?

Jo - pm'd me (very quickly) and asked me to say hi and tell everyone that she is super manic at work (following her recent promotion) hence why she hasn't been on here for yonkers! She started stimming on Monday and is in Hammersmith for a blood test today and a scan probably on Tuesday and she is my cycle buddy - hooray!! Hurry back to us Jo.

Sorry and hi to anyone I missed?

News from me: Slumdog Millionaire is a lovely film. I highly recommend it and it's way too colourful, cultural, heartwarming and a little bit upsetting in places to send you to sleep Liz!! In fact I enjoyed it so much that best friend and I have said we'll make it a weekly outing! Any recommendations for next week's film 'cos her suggestion of Australia doesn't float my boat!

Our dog collection date has been brought forward to 16th Feb which is great news 'cos my dad lives in Hay-on-Wye and it's his 60th on 15th Feb so plan is to surprise him on his bday, stay the night then go across to Cardiff to pick up puppy and bring him home!!! Hooray! Really hoping that he'll be our second bit of fab news but if not I'm sure he'll be a good pick-me-up! Ooh I lapsed in to non-positive thinking there for a minute - slap my wrists!

Stimming is going fine and today I injected a new drug called Orgalutran which stops me ovulating. Boy, did that one sting?! Now have to do both until Monday when I'm in for the first scan and then we'll go from there. Have been trying my very best to not work too hard and as a result am sitting in my dressing gown at my desk writing this mammoth post?!! Not sure if that counts as relaxing or not but I'm not a daytime telly fan!!

Anyway, I thought I would update our list so we can see how many people are AWOL?!! Where is everyone? Please come back to us!! Please update it if I've got any of it wrong.

Speak soon.

lots of love

Sarah x

*Waiting first appointment/diagnosis:*
Pinpin - 1st appoint at QM 12/02/09
Rachelle - 1st appoint 11/02/09
Toffeecat - appt 06/01/09

*Waiting to Start:*
Wombly - March/April ICSI
Didi -Feb/March ICSI
Sleepy Dwarf - sometime early in Feb?
Feline20 - March ICSI 
Jackeen - March IVF at the Lister

*Downregging:*

*Stimming:*
SarahTM - Scan on Monday, 19th Jan
Jo - scan on Tuesday, 20th Jan?

*2ww/PUPO:*

*Waiting for First Scan:*

*Waiting for New Arrival:*
Liz - Marvin due on 15/03/09 (QM's IVF)
Clarabel* - baby due 20/04/09 (QM's ICSI)
WendyP - baby due ? (surprise natural BFP after failed downregging at QM's)
AnnaF - twins due 11/7/08 (QM's ICSI)
Bee - baby due ? (QM's IVF)

*Lovely Babies:*
Sarah Leucine - Matilda and Rose born 20/05/08 (QM's IVF)
Beetle - Lukas born 19/06/08 (QM's ICSI)
Samia - Keira born 09/08/08 (Private French Gynae Clomid)
Tanya - Jessica born 30/12/08 weighing a lovely 7lb 9oz (Woking Nuffield FET)

*Taking a Break:*
JustP - Hopefully will be starting again early next year?
Bel - any plans yet Bel?


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Blimey - you're not wrong Sarah - that is a MAMMOTH post!     

Well done you on catching up on everyone's news - I'm well impressed, although we did know about SD's wedding and wished her luck with it (think you may have been in bed with flu at the time  )

So you're onto injecting orang utans now are you?     Loads of luck with it!   No wonder it hurt - they're big beasts!

And very exciting news about the puppy too.

Yes, no worries will text Tanya & Lou to let them know about the 5th  

Liz
xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Sarah - I AM LOVING YOUR NEW PROFILE PIC - he's gorgeous!

xxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh good, you can see it?  

I have just pulled down a disgusting, false insulated ceiling in our kitchen in readiness for our boiler being moved and the pipework being tidied before the puppy moves in!!  Looks fab and I have a massive sense of achievement today - hooray!!  And I must say in my defense it wasn't very strenuous, it only took a few hours and was certainly very relaxing (even though the insulation stuff is now prickling my skin severely so I need to go and get in the shower!!).

Have a great weekend everybody (well Liz at least 'cos it seems like it's just you and me at the moment!!).

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

You take care missus! That old insulation stuff is evil!!!!  

We've come home to a newly plastered hallway - looks like a different place already!

Liz
xxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Ooh lovely!  Wrap yourself and Marvin up warm though or the damp'll keep you cold all weekend!

Speak soon.

Sarah x


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hello girls - so sorry for being a stranger for so long
Thanks to Sarah for that little note on my behalf. I hadn't even had a chance to read up on how you're all doing. 

Lovely to have Wombly back and know that you had a lovely break. 

Sarah - can't believe that mammoth post. However, a good chance for me to remind myself where everyone was at.

A quick thank you for my lovely bday wishes last week. We did go to Tylney Hall (thanks for the rec Sarah) for afternoon tea and it was gorge. Loved it. 

Didi - So sorry I missed yours but happy belated bday. Hope you're still dragging out the celebrations.

Glad you loved Slumdog Millionaire Sarah. We saw it last weekend too and absolutely loved it for all the same reasons as you. Best film I've seen in ages. I don't fancy Australia either but my best mate says its really good?

Liz hope you're not feeling too tired and achey today. Hope Marvin is doing really well.

Didi / Wombly - not long for you now. You must be counting down the days....

Sarah - so loving the pup. He is so beautiful. You've made me want one now. I just can't cope with the poo or rainy day walking duty though.

I want to see pics of Jessica. Not sure how to find them though. Any chance you can paste a link next time you're on Sarah?

Sarah and Liz - glad those houses are coming along nicely. Looks like you'll both be more than ready for your new arrivals (plural for you Sarah  )

Things at my end are good. New job is massively time consuming (hoping this isn't a long term thing. Am trying to hire a team at the mo so as soon as I can onboard them it should calm down). Had been very nervous about stress levels having a negative effect on tx but I'm trying to convince myself that the distraction is a healthy thing. I have to say, it has stopped me agonising over each day as I've been so busy.

Started my stimms on Monday as Sarah said (so on day 6 now). All going really well (only a few headaches but not terrible ones, and very tired). Have mastered the injections myself (which weirdly is actually better than when DH was doing them) I have got niggly ovulation pain type twinges but I guess that's normal? Also, sorry for TMI but did anyone get egg white CM while stimming. Sorry girls. Feels weird posting that now that I know you all. I'm just having a mild panic that I might have already ovulated and lost all the eggs  

Had my first blood test yesterday and they've asked me to come back Monday instead of Tuesday (don't know why, but assuming that my hormone levels are perhaps higher than normal so they think it might be happening quicker?).

It means that I'm about neck and neck with you now Sarah. Wouldn't it just be the best if we both got BFPs    

Can't believe its almost upon us now. 

Re: the 5th Feb, I was going to hold off confirming until I know whereabouts I am with the tx. In theory, that could be about the time that I find out if its worked or not so I will add myself to the list as a maybe at this stage if that's cool with you girls.

Have felt really bad for not keeping up but I really have been thinking of you all and want to send you all lots of love.

It may be another week before I log on again with work being such a nightmare so know that I'm here in spirit.
Loads of love
Jo
x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Jo – yet another impressive post! You lot are putting me to shame!!!    

Glad you had a lovely birthday although it sounds as though work is manic for you! Take it easy and I hope you get that new team together soon so they can be up and running like a well-oiled machine by the time you go on maternity leave  

Sounds like the stimms are going well – are you injecting orang utans too?  
Do you have ultrasounds to see how the follies are developing as well as blood test and if so when is your first one?
How fab that you and Sarah are going to be cycle buddies and as you say you can be bump buddies too!    

Hope everyone else is having lovely weekends – I’ve just had the longest ever daytime nap for me! 12.30 – 4.45!!!! Yikes!  

Take care all

Liz
xxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Wowzer - that's not a nap Liz that's a sleeping beauty kip!!

While you've been sleeping I've been stripping wallpaper in my kitchen and have realised that we can't get away with a slap of paint as most of the walls are falling down!  So now we're gonna have to have the plasterer in too!  I love our house but boy is it a money pit and flippin' hard work!!

Have just ordered pizza for the workmen (not very healthy I know but needs must!) so I'd better go and get in to my pjs ready for my night on the sofa.

See you later.

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Sarah - pizza is EXACTLY what is needed after all that work!    

Yes our house is exactly the same and we're both really annoyed about the time we have spent trying to make good walls before lining them with lining paper, just for them to still look pants, in the other rooms. Wished we had just gone for the plaster option every time!

If it's any consolation, I was painting sash windows and skirtings this morning, whilst DH took up floorboards in the hallway, ripped out understairs cupboards and sanded stairs. 
Looks like our houses are going through major transformations at the moment. 
At least you two are giving yourself a head start before the little ones arrive (puppies and babies!)
  

Right then off to make sausages and mash for tea (very exotic!  )

Have a fabby evening!

Liz
xxx


----------



## Belenzinha (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi All,

Apologies for the long silence and lack of personals. I know it's been a while since my last post; I wanted to come on but unfortunately my illness is getting worse so I'm finding it very hard to do even the simplest of things (e.g., read posts and type). I had an appointment at the Immunology Clinic where they're treating my ME/CFS; they were not very optimistic about my recovery and instead encouraged me to 'reassess my life aspirations' (i.e., "given that you're so ill, getting pregnant shouldn't be your priority"). So for now we have to park the IVF tx. Apparently it is too much stress, blah, blah, blah. So there we have it; at this rate I don't see how the baby thing could ever happen for us because wherever we look the road is blocked.  

Anyway, sorry, I don't mean to sound pessimistic only that it's a bit hard these days. I just wanted to explain why I've gone AWOL and why it is very likely that I will need to remain AWOL. I would still love to see you all, and if you give me plenty of warning I can try to join you all for about an hour or two on your next get together. I'll just need to spend the whole week before taking it super easy. So please send me a PM if you arrange to go out again. 

Must go now. I wish you all the very best of luck with your treatments and bumps and babies. 

Lots of baby dust to you all

Bel


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh Bel, that's terrible news.  I will keep praying that your illness miraculously disappears so that you can get back on the tx wagon.  There's no point in you trying if you're not well enough to look after your baby though is there?  Get well and please try to come to our get together on 5th February in the Albany again.

Liz, how are your windows looking?  In the end dh and I ended up taking down false ceiling, stripping wallpaper and then stripping lino in our kitchen this weekend!  It looks like a bomb shelter and smells like a mouldy sock factory!  Lovely!  This IVF had better work 'cos we can't afford any more tx after we get all that lot sorted out!!

Well, the other news from me is that I am in for ec on Wednesday!!  It all happened so fast and I happen to know that young Jo will be joining me as I saw her at Hammersmith this morning after her scan!  So we are definitely cycle twins and will be joining Sam, Liz and all the others for yummy mummy gin and tonic afternoons imminently!    

Keep praying for us both everyone.

Take care and speak soon.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

OMG!!!!! That's amazing news Sarah and it's all happened so quickly!!!!

  

So are you in around the same time for EC too? Watch her Jo - she's dangerous under sedation    

So how are those follies looking?

Bel - so sorry too hear that the ME/CFS has got such a grip. It must be so frustrating for you  
You take care and look after yourself

Right I'm sending a generic PM to all the other QM's girls who haven't posted for a while, to let them know about the 5th  

Liz
xx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey Liz, thanks for the clappers!!  Jo's in at 7am and I'm in at 9.30am - phew for me 'cos I'm not a morning person!!  Not exactly sure how many follies I have but dh reckons around 13 or something?  (I tend to zone out when I'm being 'poked' so to speak so don't retain any info!!!  )

We'll be in the middle of 2ww on 5th February so expect a couple of crazy loonies!!

Have a good evening everyone.

Sarah x


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey ladies
Bel - so sorry to hear about that. I really don't know much about your illness but know how horrible it can be. Please just focus on getting yourself better. You're very young so there will be plenty of opportunity (not wanting to sound patronising but just know that you'll have a lovely future ahead of you when you're back to good health). We're thinking of you hon.

Hopefully not too crass and insensitive for me to talk about me and Sarah....

Am feeling really excited to have finally got here. It was so weird. Wasn't expecting it at all, but as Sarah said, even though only on day 8 of stimms, I'm good to go, as is she. Trigger shot is tonight at 10pm. I have one good sized follicle in my naff left ovary (still a bit battered from that big old cyst they removed in November) and 8 good sized ones on my right ovary. They seemed to think that was a pretty good number and I'd secretly told myself to be happy with anything more than 6 (since I knew my left ovary wouldn't be on best behavaiour).

Am now in a mild state of hysteria (but in a good way). I just can't believe its actually happening. I've been on this board since July not having felt like I was making any progress but here I am.

To all the other girls feeling impatient - it does get here eventually!!!!

So glad I have Sarah to guide me through it all - she is a true expert!!!! (I shall beware of the effects of sedation though)
Thanks to all you lovely girls for all your support these last few months.

Loads of love

Sarah, I will give you a bell tomorrow to see if there's anything else we need to bring / be prepared for.

YIIPPPPEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hello girlies,

It's ME Sam the MIA one!!!  Forgot who asked but no I've not bee a Wii fit fanatic: actually I've put the 3lbs I lost right back on due to the alcohol intake during the festive season!!

Quick one from me tonight as I'm catching up on loads (ironing included!!)

Bel, so sorry to hear your news but I'm sure if you and  you will get better and get to hold that precious bubba very soon  

OMG we are going to have TWINS by different mothers  Well 2 babies due on the same date anyway: well done to Sarah and Jo for making this far and hoping you can join me, Tanya, Beetle and the other Sarah (even though the last 2 have disappeared lately) and soon Liz, Clarabel and everyone who's expecting... My god I think I'm so tired I'm losing the plot 

Keira's doing very well even though she's turning her nose up at my (.)(.) now and demands a bottle!! So I think it'll soon be the end of them  I also started giving the monster some baby rice and today she had a pear for the first time and loved it!! The only thing she doesn't understand it's food so she screams for a bottle first!! Hence why we call her the monster 

Sarah, I love the puppy he looks so cute: would love to swap dh for a little one like yours 

Omg Liz, nearly there hun  

Hello to the other girls and hope you are all well. Will see if I can get a link of Tanya's pics on here for Jo (I think is the one who's asked 

Take care all,

Sam  

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170849.msg2720277#msg2720277

Let's see if that works!!


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Yes it does!!!


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

hello everyone!

Not sure if anyone remembers (its been a couple of weeks since my last post) but I had my appointment on the 6th and it went really well!!

Sarah - you can update your list now because I'm officially starting treatment in the first week of Feb! I've had my medication come through and everything - blimey its so overwhelming to think of being stuffed with all those strange drugs!  

BTW, I assume that starting Microgynon counts as the start of treatment? 

I'm so excited!

Sorry to rabbit on but would love to hear all your experiences on starting the drugs etc as I'm so nervous!!

hello to everyone and sorry this is a short post - I have colleagues looking over my shoulder!


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Sam, thanks for the link to Tanya's Jessica - isn't she a sweetie? Just as sweet as your little monster Keira I'm sure!!

Toffeecat - of course we remember you. Glad your appt went well and that you're underway very soon. Not sure how Microgynon works - I'm sure that was the pill I used to take but we're going back 12 years so I might be wrong? Keep posting on here and we'll do our best to answer any questions you have.

Jo - how you doing? Still hysterically excited or are you now nervous about pulling a sickie at work?!!

Liz - thanks for the advice about acu. I think I will be having pre and post ec acu at Hammersmith.

Hi to everyone else - hope you're all doing well?

Trigger injection went fine last night and my ovaries are twingeing nicely!! In for ec tomorrow and will let you all know how it went when I get back.

Speak soon lovely girlies

Sarah x

P.S. Here's the updated list:

*Waiting first appointment/diagnosis:*
Pinpin - 1st appoint at QM 12/02/09
Rachelle - 1st appoint 11/02/09
*
Waiting to Start:*
Wombly - March/April ICSI
Didi -Feb/March ICSI
Sleepy Dwarf - sometime early in Feb?
Feline20 - March ICSI 
Jackeen - March IVF at the Lister
Toffeecat - first week in Feb at QM

*Downregging:*

*Stimming:*
SarahTM - EC on Wednesday, 21st Jan
Jo - EC on Wednesday, 21st Jan

*2ww/PUPO:*

*Waiting for First Scan:*

*Waiting for New Arrival:*
Liz - Marvin due on 15/03/09 (QM's IVF)
Clarabel* - baby due 20/04/09 (QM's ICSI)
WendyP - baby due ? (surprise natural BFP after failed downregging at QM's)
AnnaF - twins due 11/7/08 (QM's ICSI)
Bee - baby due ? (QM's IVF)
*
Lovely Babies:*
Sarah Leucine - Matilda and Rose born 20/05/08 (QM's IVF)
Beetle - Lukas born 19/06/08 (QM's ICSI)
Samia - Keira born 09/08/08 (Private French Gynae Clomid)
Tanya - Jessica born 30/12/08 weighing a lovely 7lb 9oz (Woking Nuffield FET)

*Taking a Break:*
JustP - Hopefully will be starting again early next year?
Bel - get well soon.


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Just a quickie (ooh er!) to say 

  

 "go follies! go follies! go follies!"  

To Sarah & Jo for EC tomorrow

    

Toffeecat - woohoo! well done on getting the go ahead to start. Don't know about the Microgynon I'm afraid, unless that has replaced downregging with Suprecur (Buserelin)?
Feel free to post any questions you may have as I'm sure someone will help! Also we're all meeting up on 5th Feb in the evening at a pub in Thames Ditton if you fancy it?

Sam - hello stranger!   Naughty Keira rejecting your (.)(.) like that! So fickle!!! At least you can get back onto the cider again    

Hello to all the QM's lovelies

Liz
xxx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Go Sarah!!   

Go Jo!!!   

Wow it feels like its come around so quickly and neither of you have made half as much fuss as I did on my last one  - wishing you lots of luck    for tomorrow & that you get plenty of juicy eggs   

Sarah - your puppy looks just gorgeous!! Good to hear you're getting all prepared for his arrival

Liz - you and Sarah are putting me to shame with your DIY efforts, what with Sarah stimming & you pg and you're both doing more than me!

Bel - sorry you're feeling worse  and you've had to put ttc to the weyside for now - I don't know a lot about ME but really hope you start feeling better soon

SAmia- good to 'see' you! Thanks for the Jessica pic - how cute is she!!

TAnya - if you're around at all - JEssica is gorgeous!!!

Toffeecat - how exciting you're starting your tx - ask away with any questions - it can all be quite overwhelming but exciting too!


Hi to everyone else too - sorry I can't do a mammoth post like Sarah's (top marks Sarah!) as just off to yoga now

Wombly x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello everyone,

sorry for the very long silence.... .... i just wanted to let you all know that i am still reading the thread almost every day and I am thinking about you all A LOT. The reason i have not been posting lately is because i feel like i haven't very much to post about and been feeling up and down... I have made no progress at all and confusion is growing as despite our putting lots of efforts in on the natural front (sorry if TMI) still NOTHING. I still don't know what is wrong with me    Now it's getting closer to my appointment at QM so i feel like i might be getting somewhere (hopefully). Reading your posts help me a lot and i am very sorry that I haven't been a very good fertility friend recently and that I haven't felt like posting, I will try to improve.

Sarah and Jo - I wanted to say good luck for the EC I'm keeping everything crossed for you girls!       I think it's lovely that you too are exactly at the same stage of the cycle.

Bel - I am very sorry to hear that you are not well and pray that you get better  

Tanya - HUGE congratulations - how are you baby Jessica doing?  

Liz - thank you so much for sending me that message to invite me on the 5th (I had read on the thread already) I was going to confirm that yes i am coming! I hope all is well for you and can't wait to see your bump  

Wombly - I'm looking forward to see you again in February would love o hear about your ski holiday !

Didi - I hope you had a great birthday and I'm looking forward to see you again  

I have added my name to the list for the 5th Feb (hopefully I have used the right one!?)

Didi
Sarah
Sleepy Dwarf
Liz
Wombly (Cara)
Pinpin

Apologies to anyone I have forgotten, I send you all lots of     and hope that 2009 will bring everyone on the thread a little one.

Pinpin xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Ladies yes the stranger is back  

Apologies in advance I haven't had a chance to read anything but I will later on if Jess goes back for another sleep, she is a very good baby and the days are just whizzing by 

I will try my best to make the meet up on the 5th 

I will post properly when I have read back through and post some pics x

Tanya


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Lovely to hear from you Tanya - and fabby profile pic of Jessica    

Can't wait to hear all your news

Jo & Sarah - hope today went brilliantly well and those eggs are doing their 'thangs' with those  
    

Let us know how you both got on, when you're feeling a bit less squiffy. Hope you're both not too sore and are currently tucked up under duvets on the sofa watching daytime trash 

Liz
xxx


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi lovelies.
Toffeecat - glad that your appt went well. Isuspect they're using microgynon to suppress your ovaries? Glad you feel that you're getting there...

Pinpin - lovely to hear from you. Sorry that things are still up and down for you. You're almost there now. Donlt worry at all about not posting. Before long, you'll be having treatment so don't lose hopw.

Tanya - as per my ******** message - she is an absolute doll. You are a very lucky mummy. Such a gorgeous picture too.

Thanks for all the good luck messages girls. THis morning went okish. Only managed to get 4 eggs and the doc is a little worried that they may be immature so am preparing myself for the worst which will be not getting to transfer stage. They are going to call tomorrow morning so any positive vibes you have floating around, please send them my way.

Saw Sarah there who was going in a couple of hours after me. She has been so supportive to me. It was so lovely having a familiar face..... Here's hoping that things went brilliantly for her. Thinking of you hon and hopefully speak to you later.

Still feeling a bit groggy and DH just made me a cuppa and am sitting in front of the fire. Am going to indulge in some serious sofa action.

Loads of love to you all and be in touch soon.

XXXX


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Jo

Welcome home - bless DH for looking after you  

4 eggs is still a good number to go with and I'll send lots of       that they are good quality ones. Did they give you any reason as to why they thought the eggs may be immature? Is there the possibility they triggered you too soon?
Anyway don't think about that as we are just thinking about positive things at the moment and they ARE good eggs and they ARE going to be lovely little embies that are going to implant themselves and grow big & strong
    

Liz
xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Sarah - how are you feeling? Hope everything went brilliantly for you too

And here is lots of       for you too

  

Liz


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hiya girls

I've just walked through the door 15 minutes ago and am banned from sitting at my PC so I'd better make this quick!!

A very very long day - got there at 9.15am and didn't get in until 1.30pm!  Then had to hang about and then have acu so now ready for that duvet on the sofa!!

Got 8 eggs so now it's just a waiting game to see how they do and whether they'll be good enough to take to blastocysts which is gonna be a nailbiting wait.  As one of my friends said - 8 is lucky in China and my sister lives there so it must mean something?!!  

Jo, I am keeping everything completely crossed for you that your eggs do fabulously with dh's swimmers and that you make it to transfer     Rest up and I'll talk to you tomorrow.

Liz, thanks for the text and the pma.

Tanya, Jessica is gorgeous and gives us all hope!

Hi to everyone else - I'll try and post while dh is at work tomorrow 'cos he's shouting at me now!!!

Take care and speak soon.

Sarah xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Jo and Sarah I've been thinking about you today and I'm keeping everything crossed for you two.

Jo - I'm sure you can get your BFP with 4 eggs all you need is 1 good one to get there. Just think about those 4 little eggs and your DH little    currently doing their job in the lab.       

Sarah - I'm glad that it all went very well today and that you're now enjoying your evening with DH. I think about you and Jo keeping everything crossed. Please update us on your little eggies tomorrow.       

Tanya - OMG, Jessica is GORGEOUS, oooh so sweet, I bet you and DH are    it's giving me so much hope.

Hi to everyone else!

I'm off to watch an episode of 24 in bed with DH now  

Pinpin x


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi everyone!

So so sorry I'd gone awol! Combination of work being very busy and being pretty useless in the evening to log in and catch up with you all.. pretty dire excuses I know!   

Thanks very much Liz for the PM and yes will join you all on 5th Feb. Looking forward to it!
Hope you're keeping well Liz, can't believe your ticker now says 32 weeks  

Jo, Sarah, OMG! can't believe you had EC today?!!! how quickly did that happen!? probably did not feel that quick for you both though... Hope you're not in too much discomfort this evening. Sending you heaps heaps of   and   for those eggies to fertilise and then grow into strong little embies 

Bel, so sorry to read you're feeling so poorly at the moment. Look after yourself and hope you get a bit of strength back very soon xx 

Tanya, your little Jess is absolutely adorable! love the profile pic!

Pinpin, I'm sorry you've been feeling so up and down. Your QM appointment must be just round the corner now though. Hope this brings a little bit of light at the end of the tunnel  

Sorry this is not a longer post, I need to have a proper read through the last few pages 

Didi, Sam, Wombly, JustP and all the others hope you're all keeping well  

Really looking forward to seeing everyone on 5th Feb, I've updated the list below.

LOL Cxx

Didi
Sarah
Sleepy Dwarf
Liz
Wombly (Cara)
Pinpin
Clarabel* (Claire)


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

OMG I just did my post & it disappeared - think my cat pressed a button as she was wedged in the smallest gap in the world between my belly & the laptop like a big vibrating furball (I mean she was purring - get you minds out of the gutter! )

Anywya - it basically said - WELL DONE SArah & Jo - hope you are both resting up completely & getting your DH's to run around an wait on you. Sending you both lots & lots of        for your eggies getting jiggy with your DH's swimmers - I'm thinking, lights down low in the lab, some soft music playing in the background 

Jo - hope the phone call brings you good news tomorrow  - sending lots of       for your eggs to grow up 

Sarah - 8 IS a lucky number & its YOUR lucky number!!!!!    

Tanya - good to see you on here - Jessica is gorgeous - will be good to see on the 5th if you can make it - will you bring JEssica? Some of us need all the babydust we can get (that'll be me )

Pinpin - good to see you back - don't worry about not being on here for a while and you're not the only one up & dont' - I'm like a flippin' yoyo at times - like one big walking hormonal mess   so don't feel you're alone on that front! You can always come on here when you need to get things off your chest...and we will send you  

Clarebel- good to hear from you! You make sure you're getting plenty of rest & not getting too overworked! Will be good to see you on the 5th

Humph - my little sister (the pg one) is saying to my mum & older sis that I haven't bothered phoning her - to be honest I can't be arsed. She annoys me at the best of times & we only really speak to each other every 6mths anyway (or at family gatherings) and I only saw her at Christmas then I was away in Cornwall then away skiing! Give me a break - I think she's trying on the 'oh she's ignoring me because I'm pregnant'  - I just said she's never supported me in the last 4yrs so why should I suddenly pander to her now  and and by the way is she still smoking? That was answered with a 'well she's cut down a lot' grrrrr - probably best I don't see her. I know I seem irrational but as I just said to Pinpin I am a big walking hormonal mess! 

Anyway, aren't I just a ray of sunshine  - am rooting for Sarah & Jo though   

Wombly x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

SarahTM, Wow....... at this rate you'll have your BFP by the time I get home in a reaonable time to read all your posts.... Gosh it seems to be going so quickly for you this time, I hope you're doing well tonight and get some wonderful news in the morning.  What a relief for this part to be over, I'm keeping everthign crossed for you. 

Liz, thanks for your PM, I'll try to make it on the 5th but have a really crappy job at the moment and trying to keep everything on an even keel until i start my tx is getting hard work.  

Jo  , 4 eggs is 'super fantastic', i would be thrilled to bits, I hope that's tomorrows call is early so you're not worried all day, Good luck.

Tanya, Jessica is beautiful, you lucky, lucky lady, I am mad jealous but also hugely happy for you 

Hi Samia, Womby, Clarabel, Pinpin, Jo, Didi , I'm feeling really guilty now as I'll be back looking for all your support soon.  I wish I could keep up with all the posts in the meantime but it's impossible.


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Womby  ,

I don't blame you, in my deepest blackest moments, I think everyone should have to try for ages before they get PG and shouldn't be allowed to talk about it EVER...... unless they've been through just one millioneth that we have to get here!  

Now I'd better   it too


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Well I am basically crap! I have missed so many posts!

I have been either working, training or drinking! Bday party on Saturday at the Bishop in Kingston, top floor. I know, not great venue but what with ICSI and running a business- not lots of money sloshing about!
If any of you can make it and fancy a boogie, PM me and tell me you are coming. It will be great to see u. 60 coming at last count ....


So far for the dinner there are;

Didi
Sarah
Sleepy Dwarf
Liz
Wombly (Cara)
Pinpin
Clarabel* (Claire

AF arrived so downreg on 5th feb. Not really geared up at all to be honest- having too much of a good time!


Sarah and Jo, I have been thinking about you both and praying for smooth ET and babies for 2009.

Tanya, Jessica is beautiful. I hope to have a cuddle at some point??!!

Liz not long now!! Time is going so quickly.

Bel, I know quite alot about ME , PM me sweetie. There are some things that can help but I would rather talk to you privately ..... I promise there is help out there and you will get better... and when you do there will be no stopping you.

Jack , I work stupid hours and am trying to reduce them but it causing more stress. I have finally got a PA and she is fab. So hopefully....

I am sorry for lack of personals - I have no excuse other than too much partying and working very hard.

Can't wait to see u in all in feb

love to everyone 


I will book a table in a few weeks when I have numbers more fixed.


LOL
dids

other news, we are expanding and moving office ... all very exciting..

Have died my hair and i look ridicolous but dont care!


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

and love to wombly- don't feel guilty about your sister. I get it all the time! My friends have been no support during treatment. fxxk them as I say

See you in a few weeks... lol dids


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Didi - you sound like you're having a whale of a time (as well as running around like a blue arsed fly!) - sorry I'm not around on SAturday night as am going to a Burns Night supper! (they've got vege haggis in just for me as I couldn't stand the thought of the real thing yuk!) - hope you have a fab time though! 60 people is a lot - the Bishop is fine! Doesn't matter where it is anyway - you will have lots of your friends all in the same place - that's what really matters eh. You new PA sounds brill - and just in time for your next tx too! Not long at all for you    

Jackeen - thanks for your message - sometimes I feel like a bitter twisted old hag but sometimes I feel just fine  - hope your crappy job gets better 

Sarah & Jo - hope you both had / have good phonecalls today.....       

Wombly x


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi girls
Didi - thanks for the inbvite but won;t be able to make it for obvious reasons. Trying to take is really easy this next few days. Have a super time though...

Sorry for lack of personals but am a bit shattered and am going to have a little nap....

I got my call this morning and 1 fertilised, which I have to say is better than I'd led myself to believe. They weren't even able to inject the others. I think they may have been too immature. Can't tell why at this stage but maybe too early a trigger, as you suggested Liz, or the wrong stimms dosage. Who knows.. If it doesn;t work this time the consultant should have more to let us know aout why...

Still, without getting my hopes up, am so grateful for your      

Do keep them coming lovelies and thanks so much. In for transfer tomorrow unless anything changes between now and then.

WIll let Sarah share her news with you all when she gets round to it....

Lots of love
XXXX


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi everyone 

Thanks for all your messages and PMA.

I started off my day feeling pretty good and have obviously overdone it and am now crampy and in need of lying on the sofa!!  So instead of personals I've blown you some bubbles!!!

Just wanted to let you know that out of our 8 eggs, 5 have fertilised which leaves us in a bit of a quandary about whether to take the risk and try and get to blasts or whether to have transfer tomorrow or Saturday.  Hammersmith do day 2 transfers and our first ivf was a day 2 transfer and resulted in a biochemical pg so half of me thinks maybe we should give that a go with hopefully better quality eggs... The embryologist is going to call me in the morning to let us know how they're getting on and hopefully that will help us decide...

In the meantime I am trying my very best to think nice thoughts!

Jo, as I said to you earlier I think the fact that they've booked you in for transfer is a positive thing so think lovely thoughts, watch crappy telly and eat chocolates for tomorrow you WILL BE PUPO           

I'll keep you posted girls and will write more tomorrow but for now chocolate chip cookies and a crappy film are calling me!

lots of love

Sarah x


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Jo, sending you and your little embie loads of   . I've got everything crossed for you for tomorrow 

Sarah, keep the nice thoughts going! Hope the embryologist points you in the right direction and it's not too tough to come to a decision tomorrow. Again, sending you plenty of   

I've blown you both some bubbles and here are some big     too

Thinking of you both
xxx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Wow, Sarah and Joy great results.

Joy, I'm thrilled to hear that you've got an embryo, it only takes one. I'm sorry you're feeling a bit down about it, it's natural I know.  You're in my thoughs and prayers that this is the one.  I hope the news tomorrow is good and you have your ET tomorrow and a safe and positive 2ww.     Hang in there hun.

Sarah, great results, I know how you feel about wanting to go to blasto and how awful the biochemical was, have you asked the doctor about taking baby aspirin?, I'm taking them next time because of my biochemical, the doctor says it's no harm if you do.

Hi everyone else sorry no persoanls just desperately wanted to hear about Sara and Joy,  We needs lots and lots of                          and luck


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello girlies

Jo - it is good news like and it only takes one! I'm sending lots of         for your fertilised egg to grow strong, get lots of rest tonight, lots of positive thoughts and good luck with ET tomorrow  

Sarah - I'm glad to hear your great news, I agree with wombly that 8 has to be a lucky number and your BFP must come right after your new puppy    I hope all 5 of your eggies get very strong so that you can wait as long as possible for the transfer.  I'm keeping everything crossed and thinking of you and sending you lots of        

Wombly - I can totally relate to that feeling you get with your sister. I think (well at least I hope) that it must be normal to feel this way when it's sooo hard to get pregnant! I must admit that I can barely contain my tears when I hear that yet another girl from the office is expecting and 'wasn't even trying'...   I totally ignore the conversations when they start telling about their aches and pains of pregnancy, if i didn't ignore the conversations  I fear i might turn into a mad woman and slam the door on the way out!    It's not long now until you start your tx and for now a it's not long just concentrate on being at the top of your form for when you start  

Liz - i can't believe you are now 32 weeks and Marvin will soon be with you. Do you have everything ready yet for his arrival? 

Didi - I bet you are looking forward to saturday, I hope you a fantastic time with your 60 guests! I hope you are making the most of having a fab PA and take it easy as much as possible. I'm sorry i won't be able to make it, I am going awayt to Dublin with DH for a weekend away from it all. we've booked ourselves into a fabulous hotel and coincidentally this will my ov time (the last before our appointment at QM) so lots of   with a very small hope of catching that egg !  

Jackseen - I hope time passes quickly until you start your tx. I know that time always seem to drag on... it seems like i have been waiting forever too and still don't even know what the hell is preventing us from getting pregnant!

I hope that everyone else is keeping well  

Pinpin x


----------



## shanith (Jan 17, 2009)

hello girls 

I'm new to this on IVF #1.  Just started Menopur yesterday at the hospital.  Awful night tonight trying to do the glass ampoules - glass everywhere and the ones I did mange had jagged bits sticking out... Help!! any advice on how you're actually meant to twist or snap??

took me 40 minutes  in total - does it get easier??


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Shanith and welcome to the thread  

I had a right kerfuffle with my first attempts at breaking the ampoules. Have you got the plastic snappers that go over them (should be in your kit of stuff from Willow).
You place these over the ampoules as far as they go and if I remember correctly you have the dot on the ampoule away from you and snap in that direction (or is it towards you  ). Anyway yo should have been given an instruction leaflet in the drugs kit too.
It's a little while since I've done so I'm sure someone else will be able to advise if I've told you incorrectly.
Luckily you get lots of ampoules so you shouldn't need to worry if you break a few.

Loads of luck with this cycle    

Jo -     well done little embie!!! I hope that you have a very smooth transfer today and get straight back to chilling on the sofa
    

Sarah -     to your little embies too! Good luck with today's call - whatever they say and if you too are in for transfer today, then I hope it's a lovely one for you as well
    

Get ready little embies to get snuggled down!  

Clarabel - hope everything is going brilliantly with you and just look, you're only 3 days away from the 3rd tri. On the home run now  

Pinpin - have a brilliant time in Dublin this weekend - although it obviously goes without saying, that you will anyway!

Didi - have a fantastically debauched birthday party on Saturday night    

Wombly - sorry to hear about all the strife with your sister and yes, I agree that we have all experienced the same feelings over the years and it is bloody hard to put on a brave face and smile at people's pregnancy news, when it's tearing you apart inside. I dread to think how many tears have been shed behind closed doors over the years.

Hi everyone else I've missed too

Liz
xxx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls

Shanith – welcome to the QM thread   - Liz just beat me to it but yes it is a hassle but don’t worry you will get the hang of it. As Liz said there should’ve been some plastic bits that fit over the top of the ampoules, put your thumb where the dot it on the lid of the ampoule (should be able to see it still through the plastic) then push away from you in a firm action, snap it - definitely don’t twist. If you haven’t got any of those plastic covers use a tea-towel or similar for now & ask QM’s for some at your next appt. If you’re on Menopur now have you already been down-regulated or are you on a short-protocol? There are a few of us on here with a bit of experience so ask away if you have any other questions. How are you feeling at the moment?

Pinpin – thanks – nice to know I’m not the only one  - I wish I didn’t feel like that sometimes but I’ve also learnt not to hold everything in! It sounds like you’re doing the best thing with ignoring the conversations, sometimes its the best way as you’re not offending anyone whilst trying to minimise your upset – but don’t worry it will soon be you having those conversations 

Jo – congrats on getting your embie – think of it as the ‘Lone Ranger’ – hope he keeps fighting his way ahead!! I’ve heard so many stories of people getting BFP’s with 1 embie so sending lots of PMA your way    - good luck with ET today  

Sarah – 5 is a fab number but can see your quandary on blasts.... hope the embryologist comes back with some good advice and your ‘famous five’ are easy to choose from   

Liz - thanks for your support hun, it still riles me that she's still smoking  but anyway, I'm trying not to dwell on it - I know we've all been there as some point or another and hopefully all the pain go when we get our BFP's just like you! 

hi to everyone else, sorry got to go to a meeting – Wombly x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Wombly said:


> Liz - thanks for your support hun, it still riles me that she's still smoking  but anyway, I'm trying not to dwell on it - I know we've all been there as some point or another and hopefully all the pain go when we get our BFP's just like you!


I so can't believe she is smoking (sorry to any smokers out there!)   
To be honest with you, and this may sound terrible but I don't think the pain ever really goes as it's been borne for so long.
I remember after my 2nd failed cycle, when I was feeling very emotional and vulnerable, going to a friends wedding and being told the night before, at dinner with friends, that two of our mutual friends were pregnant! One was already about 20 weeks, so my friend thought I should be told before I saw her and her bump at the wedding and the other friend, who smoked, drank, was overweight, was older than me and had half-heartedly decided to give getting pregnant a go, had managed it within the first month. I had to try and get away from there as soon as possible as I could feel myself having complete meltdown so although I know that things are different for me now, I really do understand how everyone feels and know that there is nothing I can say to make things any easier, other than to say, please don't ever give up hope 

xxx


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

I am frantic so will be quick
Just wanted to say to Jo and Sarah, I am thinking of you

Jo, 1 emby is all that's needed sweetie. Get lots of rest and use this time to be pampered by DH.
Sarah, I hope the news is good and you get some fab blasts. Fingers crossed for you XX

My drugs arrive next week. I am injecting to down reg. Has anyone else done this? Also, spoke to QM and said I was concerned that they want to implant 3 due to my age( triplets wouldnt be my idea of fun ). She said I wouldn't worry , your chances of concieving are only 8%. !! Glad I have PMA is all I can say!
To be honest I am really not up for it this time. I am having such a good time not thinking about it plus work has finally taken off!

Anyway, Jo and Sarah, good luck and I am thinking about you both

xxxx didi

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

Didi - I think that you're probably in exactly the right frame of mind at the moment (if you cope with the dry spell that is?!!).  I find that when I have lots going on, it takes my mind off the tx and stops me obsessing and over analysing every little thing.  Hammersmith do Buserelin injections - very easy and personally I way prefer it to the dreaded sniffing!  I know I should be saying that you should have three put back to increase your chances but my sister's friend was on her 6th IVF at 42 years old, had three put in and now has two year old triplets.  Luckily her dh has a seriously good job so they can afford help but it's not easy and I would definitely think long and hard before having three transferred.  In fact I've told two of my childless friends that if I were to have triplets they could look after one each for me!!

Liz, I remember that wedding - you weren't a happy bunny back then but look at you now?!  51 days to go!  That's not even long enough to brew beer!!!  How exciting?!

Jo, hope that little fighter is finding somewhere warm and snuggly to stay for the next 9 months!  Keeping everything firmly crossed ^fingers crossed^ and sending you lots of pma   and prayers   

Wombly, how you doing?  Have you tried sitting down and trying to explain to your sister how emotionally hard IVF is and that you need her support?  I know that ten years ago one of my friends was going through this - I really felt for her but until you are living it, you have no idea how much it affects you both emotionally and physically.  As for her smoking whilst pg - obviously I don't agree but my mum smoked through her pg with me and it didn't do me any harm  .  Seriously let's all hope that delayed morning sickness kicks in and makes her puke every time she smells a ***?!  In the meantime focus on yourself and making sure that you're in tip top condition in your body and mind for your third time lucky tx.

Welcome Shanith, the ampoule question has been answered by the others - hope you find it a doddle from here on in?  Please join us at a get together and to put some faces to names on 5th February at The Albany Pub in Thames Ditton?

PinPin - not long 'til that appt now and you'll be on this mad rollercoaster before you know it!  Thanks for all your lovely PMA - I shall reciprocate when it's your turn soon!  Very jealous about Dublin - have a fab time!  DH and I actually met at a work do in Dublin and although we've been there on work since, we haven't managed to get back there together in the 11 years since we met!

Jack, I haven't discussed baby aspirin with the docs.  Do you take it from transfer right through?  How are you doing?  March isn't far off now is it?  Hopefully we'll all be pg together very soon and can do lots of coffee mornings and toddler groups together    

Clarabel - thanks so much for the bubbles and    Hope you're feeling fine and enjoying your pregnancy?  Looking forward to seeing your new and improved bump on 5th Feb!

Tanya - we need some details (nothing too yucky though!) and want to know how you're finding motherhood?  Please post pics of Jess up when you have a minute.

Hi to Rachelle, Sleepy Dwarf, Feline, Toffeecat, Wendy, Anna, Sam and Bee - hope you're all well and happy.  

JustP and Bel - are you OK?  Come back to us soon - we miss you.


News from me - my famous five (thanks Wombly!) are doing fine - one is at 3 cell and the other four are at 4 cell so we're hanging on 'til tomorrow to see how they're doing.  I suspect that if they're all doing well then we'll have a nail biting weekend and will hang on 'til Monday for blastocyst transfer    , if not then we'll be zooming over to Hammersmith tomorrow for day 3 transfer.  

I'll let you know either way.  Thanks again for all your lovely messages, positive thoughts and bubbles girls!

lots of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

Sarah Well done hun sending lots of baby dust your way      

Jo I sent you a PM good luck      

Liz Thanks for the PM about the meet up I should hopefully make it and if I do I'll bring Jess along too 

Didi Good luck starting again sending lots of positive vibes your way     

Shanith Welcome and good luck  

Wombly I'm sorry that you are having trouble with your sister  her smoking, good luck hoping you have a  soon  

Pin pin and Jackeen I hope time goes quickly for you till you both start TX  

Clarabel I hope you and bump are doing well?

Hi to everyone I have missed 

The birth was fine about 23hrs start to finish and I had a vontus (sorry about the spelling!) delivery as Jessica just didn't want to come out!  I had an epidural (the best thing ever!)


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hello my special fertility friends. It so lovely to catch up on your messages.

Liz - can't believe you have so little time to go. So excited for you. Have you allowed yourself to think about buying a pram yet / any name ideas? (I still think Marvin is actually quite cute for a boy)

Clarabel - so lovely to hear from you too. I hope work isn't too stressful. Look after yourself and that little one. Dying to hear if you have any name ideas too?

Didi - i think being busy and on a high from other stuff is a good thing. Remember not so long ago you were debating whether to even have a bday party. P.s - i had injections for down regging and they were fine. i quite liked the level of control they give you - knowing where you're at.

Pinpin - glad you're having a fab weekend away together - it sounds well deserved. And who knows, you may even get a nice surprise out of it. You should never stop trying. Have yourself a wonderful time...

Tanya - you must be so so proud - those pictures are sooooo cute. She's such a pretty little thing. It's such an inspiration for us to see her and know that you're so happy

Jack - remind me when your next go is - I think you said after a refurb at the lister. if so i hope you're hanging in there?

Shanith - welcome!!! Good luck with you're treatment - you have found yourself a lovely set of fertility friends on this board.....

Sarah - I know you're hanging in there and I wanted to say, the more I think if it, the more convinced I am that you're doing the right thing in being patient. It feels like your strategy is really working. Can't wait to hear how they're getting on tomorrow morning. Am thinking of you....

On that note, I want to thank you all so much for your    , your     and your 

I don't know what i would've done without you all. The good news is that transfer of one high quality 4 cell embryo took place today and I'm feeling much more positive. Still a little reserved but positive nonetheless. All went ok, if a little uncomfortable. I now have a real tummy ache. Can;t work out if its just an upset tummy or whether its left over from egg collection. Dying to call in my trusty hot water bottle but understand its strictly forbidden.

Also, now I'm in a happier frame of mind thought you might find it entertaining to hear the funnier side to my egg collection story - Upon coming around and asking immediately how many eggs they retrieved, only to find out it was a 'less than expected' 4, I demanded to the nurse, assistant anaesthetist and doctor that they perform an emergency laparoscopy to retrieve more. Needless to say, they went and fetched my DH and then avoided eye contact with me for the next hour until I was a bit more "with it". The doctor later visited me and asked was I feeling up to having a rational conversation not involving emergency surgery. Luckily he had quite a good sense of humour.  

Also, whilst still recovering from the effects of sedation, when the nurse shared our checkout instructions, I reassured him in a state of some confusion that I had no intention of taking cocaine  . He patiently explained it was "cooking" I was to avoid, not recreational drugs (although I don't suppose they would've been encouraged).

I hope by the time I saw Sarah I was achieving some semblance of normality  

Anyways girls I'm off now to eat another biscuit with a cup of tea. 
Loads of love to you all
xxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Jo - you didn't?!!!            You didn't tell me any of that!!  So that's why there was such a huge delay then - they had the riot police on standby?!!  You were perfectly OK when I saw you!  I was completely fine this time round although the last couple of times I have demanded a gin and tonic with ice and a slice!!

I am sitting on my pc trying to work out what on earth I'm going to do with the disgusting kitchen floor I have uncovered in my impatience (half floorboards, half terracotta tiles with a 2" step between and a big lump of concrete in the middle!  Even the most horrid vinyl flooring is gonna cost £500 which isn't in my budget.  One day I'll learn to stop being impatient and doing things without thinking!!

Anyway girls, dh is feeling poorly and is a right old grump so I'm gonna go and sit on the sofa and get away from him!!

Have a nice evening and speak over the weekend.

Sarah x


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Jo

What a funny story!! You made me laugh! I made such a fuss about having lots of sedation during EC that the nurses had to kick me out of the ward at 3pm as I was the last one there, having a lovely sleep and everyone had gone home!

You have one top grade emby on board. I have very good vibes. I am sending lots of PMA  

and Tanya, jessica is gorgeous even if she didnt want to come out. Makes my eyes water to think about it! Crossing my legs.

Sarah, lets hope for some top grade blasts over the weekend
Didi
xx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi ladies

Just popping in to say hello.  Am sitting in front of tv trying not to drink but oh so hard, have given in to having one glass of wine!

Jo -    everything goes ok.

Tanya - Jessica is beautiful, so pleased for you.

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Joy, you are tooooooooooo funny, I am just home from another crappy long day at work (started at 8am) was ready to cry and you've really cheered me up!, you must be the talk of QMH!.  Well done a grade 4 no less......  I'm thrilled for you. I start in March again, only as they won't treat me any more at QMH I'm going to the Lister 

Sarah, you must be on tenterhooks, how absolutely fantastic I do hope you get to blasto, You start to take the baby aspirin from ET, ask the doctor if they think it's worthwhile, I only mentioned it as the Lister recommended it to me and they do alter your drugs quite a lot to up your chances.  I've gone from 2% to 16% success rate as they've changed my drugs and my eggs have increased on my second cycle.


Domeca, I was worried about having a multiple birth too at the start of my first tx, now I'd be over the moon, I think it's still unusual and 8% success rate is not that bad, last time mine was 2%, thye keep saying it's a numbers game the more you try the more eggs you get the higher your chances so hang on in there.

Tanya, Jessica is just stunning, and you got her making the Victory sign for her mummy too, how sweet.

Liz, how you doing?

Pinpin, I hope you have a fab weekend in  my home town and have as much luck as Sarah did there, 

Shanith, your experience is very common, we've all done it, I smashed one and cut my finger on the first or second day, on another day, I had one glass of champagne and was really squiffy (hadn't drunk for months before), flicked the air bubbles out of the injection and the whole think flew up in the air and over the balcony and ended up downstairs.  

I hope everyone has a lovely weekend


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

Just a quickie to let you know that our 'famous five' are all 8 cell so they've advised us to hold out for blastocyst transfer on Monday.  Now have to endure a weekend of panic so have decided to strip wallpaper to take my mind off things!!  (don't worry I'm doing it very slowly and not overdoing things!).

Jack, I'll ask about the baby aspirin on Monday - thanks for the advice.

Jo my PUPO friend - take it easy and get used to being pampered 'cos I'm sure you have ooh about another 8 months of pampering to endure?!!

Have a good day everyone.

love

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Morning! Brrrrrrrrrr!

Jo - Yay! Huge congratulations on currently being PUPO with one lovely embie back on board. Fantastic news and I'm sending you lots & lots of PMA
    
I saw this post on the 3rd tri thread and thought of you, it was posted by a girl who is currently 37 weeks:
_"I have noticed you only had 3 eggs on EC, I had 2 eggs. One of my friends on this forum had only 1 egg and she's 28 weeks now! We are very lucky!"_
Yes, very funny story about your experiences being sedated   

Sarah - I really wouldn't recommend sitting on your PC - surely a chair would be comfier?  
Hope DH is feeling better today.
Fantastic news that the famous five have decided to go for it and become blasts - GO FAMOUS FIVE!!!!
    

Didi - ooh how exciting getting your drugs through . I wouldn't worry too much about what QM's say about having 3 embryos put back, as ultimately the decision is yours and DH's.
I only ever had 2 put back on all 3 of my cycles because of the increased risk of problematic pregnancies (although I know that it does theoretically increase your chances). I was of course sad that only one made it, as I think everyone has these lovely visions of instant families, but after reading the posts of some of the other girls that are now pregnant with twins and what they are currently going through (and they quite a bit younger than me), I'm really not sure how my body would have coped with carrying two, never mind how we would cope afterwards.
I know it's a tricky decision to make.
Enjoy your party tonight!

Tanya - what gorgeous pictures of Jess  - I especially like the 'peace' sign she is giving in one . Looking forward to meeting her properly, hopefully on the 5th.
So pleased to hear that the birth was fine, although I hope the ventouse didn't give her a temporary cone head!!! 

Sleepy Dwarf - try not having had a drink for 10 months!!!!  Well maybe the odd one here and there has sneaked past my lips. 

Jack - I pondered the Baby Aspirin dose on this last cycle, but QM's were dead against it, although I know that lots of clinics recommend it and it seems to make perfect sense to be to take it.
I like the story of you flicking the ampoule over the balcony in your state of lushness    

Hello to all the other QM's lovelies I've not mentioned above - sorry I'm being lazy and not doing loads of personals but also wanted to say a great big  to Sam for tomorrow. I hope you have a fantastic day lined up!

Right then, the monster house cleaning session awaits so best be off

Liz
xxx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi ladies

I am on for a rant!  I AM SOOOO MAD!!!  My appointment with QM was originally meant to be 14th Jan, they changed it to next week and have now just had a letter changing it to the end of March - due to circumstances beyond their control!!!!!!  

I have just typed up a letter of complaint and am off to post it.  DH is telling me to stay calm, not to get stressed, but oh so mad!  He says we won't need it, doing it with Lister next month, paying ourselves, but as much as I hope it will work ......  Life doesn't always go the way you want!

sorry for rant, hope you're all having a good weekend. xx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Sleepy - I won't tell you to calm down 'cos I know exactly how you feel.  I was due to go in for a laparoscopy on then had a call from the hospital telling me Ms Bevan was taking that week as holiday and therefore they'd have to delay my appt!!  I was hopping   

Liz - I thought being pg meant you were exempt from house cleaning?!!  Don't tell my dh 'cos that's what I'm gonna be telling him!!

Speak soon everyone.

Sx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Sarah - don't worry, my cleaning only lasted a short while as I was too achey and exhausted to carry on, so I think your exemption will be fine   

Sleepy - how bloody frustrating for you     

Liz
xxx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Aw thanks girls!  Have calmed down now, am doing a bit of house cleaning and sorting of paperwork! you know the usual post that arrives that you just let build up!!  - well maybe you're not all as bad as me!

Liz - glad you didn't clean for too long as Sarah says you should be exempt!!

Sarah - agree, think DH's need to think we can't do it!!  

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

sleepy dwarf said:


> Aw thanks girls! Have calmed down now, am doing a bit of house cleaning and sorting of paperwork! you know the usual post that arrives that you just let build up!! - well maybe you're not all as bad as me!


I certainly am!!! I have piles of filing that just never seem to get sorted, although I do kind of know where to find things still   

Anyway filing and cleaning on weekends is BAD!!!!   Watching trashy telly and eating pizza is GOOD!!!!

Liz
xxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Am just taking a quick break from my stripping (oo'er Mrs!!) to blow you all some bubbles as I noticed that lots weren't ending in the lucky 7!!  Also noticed that I'm ending on 55 - is that for my 'famous 5' I wonder?!!

Right, gotta get back to it so I can get in the shower and then have a nice night on the sofa (on my own 'cos dh has serious man flu and hasn't been out of bed in two days - except to eat fish and chips last night?!!  )

Have a nice evening everyone.

Sarah x


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey sleepy - I can completely understand how cross you must be feeling. I have had a nightmare with them too. Was referred by my GP in August and still haven't seen a "beep"ing doctor. My appt is next Weds but am fully expecting either for it to be postponed, or for them to not put me on a waiting list because I've been having private treatment elsewhere. 

Am just trying to prepare what to take with me by way of results (because I never had my tests through them so this will be my first meeting with them). I remember someone saying they were in a similar boat - was it you Liz? or WOmbly perhaps?
I was planning on taking copies of all the test results and my diary of this recent treatment schedule. Anyone know what I can expect in terms of getting on the list and what they cover off at this first meeting (with Miss Bevan) versus what they cover off just before your turn comes up for treatment (which might be a few months later)?

Obviously - I shan't be needing this anyway as I WILL BE PREGNANT.

Thanks girls
Hope you're all enjoying your weekends.
XXX


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Jo - congratulations on being PUPO!!!       deffo take your notes for your appt on Wed, they like tests to be within the last 12mths (or 18mths I can't remember) so they will look at what investigations you've already had, what you results are and if there's anything else they would like to investigate (but I assume not), they'll probably ask you all about your AF's, how long you've been trying, etc. and then tell you your options

SArah - fab news you are going to blasts!! Exactly as you wanted! GOOD LUCK for tomorrow    

Sleepy - sorry your appt has been delayed again   but hopefully you won't need it anyway  

Jack - your story was funny 

Liz - deffo no housework!! 

Didi - hope your party went well last night & you're still on the sofa recovering!  

Tanya- Jessica is gorgeous - that's not a peace sign, its her say 'did you know it took 23 hrs to get me out?!?'

Shanith - did you manage to get the hang of the water?

Hi to everyone else, I've had a lovely weekend, had a Burns night supper last night (although I still hate whisky and had a vegetarian haggis  ) then today took Monte for a walk with his g'friend then pub for lunch with my friend who is due in 1.5wks! She's doing so well and looks really healthy, only hope I can look as good as her when it happens to me and can do as much as she can 

Monday tomorrow  but only another 5 days until the next weekend 

Wombly x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

hi everyone,

I'm back from Dublin and we had a wonderful time out there. The hotel was great and we went to a fab restaurant yesterday called Eden ( i highly recommend it if/when you got o Dublin)

Anyway -


Jo -     your story made me laugh, can't believe you asked for emergency surgery     I just wanted to say congratulations on being PUPO    

Sarah - amazing news with the blasts you have done wonderfully well those 5 little embies are getting stronger each day and will get comfy in there after the transfer only to grow even stronger and stay there for the next 9 months. Good luck for tomorrow    

Didi- I hope you had a lovely night yesterday and that the hangover today is bearable !!

I was just reading up on the posts about QM regularly postponning/cancelling apppointments.  I didn't know that was the case mine is 2.5 weeks so I'm a bit worried that they might call and postpon.... I hope that they don't as i've been waiting since october for this first appointment and it's what is keeping me going at the moment as i can see help at the end of the tunnel... 

I hope all of you lovely ladies had lovely weekends and wish you all a good week  

Pinpin x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Afternoon everyone!!

I hope you're all well and enjoying this sunny Monday?

PinPin - glad you had a fab time in Dublin. Don't worry about QM postponing - I'm sure it's just a coincidence that they've done it to two of us and you'll be fine. If they do then kick up a big French fuss and they'll find you an appointment in no time!!  

Liz - how you doing? 48 days to go - how weird is that? You feeling OK and still loving being pg or is it becoming tiring now?

Jo - hope you have those feet up?!!

Didi - how was your party? Quick tell us all including the gossip and tales of drunken shenanigans!! I'm so so jealous!! What did you get for your birthday?

Wombly, what on earth does veggie haggis taste like?!! Only 4 days 'til the weekend now!!

I am very very excited today as I can now officially join Jo in being PUPO!!!

Believe it or not our 'famous five' all survived . We have two good 'uns which are on board now, then one not so good and two which are 'early'?! They've decided to keep culturing them until tomorrow to see if any of them are good enough to freeze for sibling to Pinky or Perky!!

I'm now off to put my feet up with a book and a cup of tea for the rest of the week (well a couple of days at least, though could be difficult 'cos we have the plumbers in from tomorrow!!).

Take care and speak soon.

Sarah xxx

P.S. Updated list (let me know if anything needs changing):

*Waiting first appointment/diagnosis:*
Pinpin - 1st appoint at QM 12/02/09
Rachelle - 1st appoint 11/02/09

*Waiting to Start:*
Wombly - March/April ICSI
Didi -Feb/March ICSI
Sleepy Dwarf - postponed 'til end of March 
Feline20 - March ICSI 
Jackeen - March IVF at the Lister
Toffeecat - first week in Feb at QM

*Downregging:*

*Stimming:

2ww/PUPO:*

SarahTM - testing 4th Feb ^fingers crossed^
Jo - testing 4th Feb 

*Waiting for First Scan:

Waiting for New Arrival:*
Liz - Marvin due on 15/03/09 (QM's IVF)
Clarabel* - baby due 20/04/09 (QM's ICSI)
WendyP - baby due ? (surprise natural BFP after failed downregging at QM's)
AnnaF - twins due 11/7/08 (QM's ICSI)
Bee - baby due ? (QM's IVF)
*
Lovely Babies:*
Sarah Leucine - Matilda and Rose born 20/05/08 (QM's IVF)
Beetle - Lukas born 19/06/08 (QM's ICSI)
Samia - Keira born 09/08/08 (Private French Gynae Clomid)
Tanya - Jessica born 30/12/08 weighing a lovely 7lb 9oz (Woking Nuffield FET)

Taking a Break:
JustP - Hopefully will be starting again early next year?
Bel - get well soon.


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Well Sarah! What can I say? Other than “go Pinky & Perky”      

Fab news on having those little blasts back on board and fingers crossed that the other three make it to the good stage to be frozen (to add to your freezer bounty)    

It’s amazing to think you and Jo are both at exactly the same stage at exactly the same clinic. 

Yes, both of you keep your feet up and get drinking that purple grape juice and taking revolting Floradix!!!!   

Oh and on the puppy naming front, I think this was already a choice with you, but I think Jeremy is a fine name for him – Jeremy Beagle!  

Thanks for updating the list too – I’ll update the meet-up list as I have heard back from a few of the girls that I PM'd

Jo – how are you going?    
Hope you have reached maximum chill now. When is your appointment at QM’s?

Pinpin – aw so pleased you had a lovely time in Dublin. It’s a lovely city isn’t it? Fingers crossed they don’t postpone your appointment too – highly annoying!!!!  

Wombly – assume you had tatties & neeps and whisky sauce with your veggie haggis, did you? I quite like proper haggis as long as I don’t think for too long about what it is.  
So is Monte forming quite a bond with his girlfriend now?  

Didi – how’s the head? Was it a good party or can’t you remember, in which case it DEFINITELY was a good party    

Sam – what did you do for your birthday? Hope it was a very good one.

Sarah – yes I am still loving being pregnant but I’m not loving having this SPD as I’m hobbling around the place like an old woman. I had to sit down whilst ironing yesterday and only had a low stool to sit at, so DH kindly pointed out that I looked like an Oompah Loompah (sp) sat there. Sorry, not a very PC comment!
My pelvis hurts so much and whereas the pain seemed to come and go before, it now seems to be constant!

Hello all the other girlies on here

Liz

xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Sarah and Jo Congratulations on being PUPO Wishing you both the best of luck        

Pinpin Glad you had a good time in Dublin, fingers crossed your app will be fine  

Liz I started having the impulse to clean from about 35 weeks   take it easy 

Sleepy That is sooo annoying, can they put your name down for if they have any cancellations?

Wombly Hope you had a nice lunch with your friend x

Sam I hope you and the girls are doing ok?

Lou How are you doing?  Say hi to Jen if you are speaking to her soon x

I hope everyone else is alright, just a quick post while Jess has a nap, though I should be tidying up! 

Tanya


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hurray!!! Congratulations on being PUPO with Pinky & Perky Sarah!!   all sounds really positive AND you have a shorter 2ww!! that's great that all of your famous five survived too 

Pinpin - glad you had a fab time in Dublin - never been there myself but would love to go - did you have some Guinness?? ALso - just to give you some comfort - I may have just been lucky but QM's have never postponed any of my appts...

Oh yeah Sarah - veggie haggis was actually quite nice! Just like a veggie burger type thing with barley in (I did have sausages with it too!)

Liz - what's this purple grape juice & Floradex thing  -     LOVE Jeremy Beagle   - sorry you've got horrible pain   - will you now start singing 'follow the yellow brick road'?  sorry shouldn't laugh at your DH's thoughtless comment - shame on him!!!  - is it liable to go at all in the near future? (exept for after 15th MArch obviously!)

BTW - does anyone have an ecommerce site? I'm about to set up an online business and am looking at packages (hardly any budget) so would be good if anyone has used one that they could recommend?

Hi to everyone else - Wombly x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Wombly - on my last cycle I was told that purple grape juice can do a similar thing to baby aspirin in helping to keep your blood thinner, but is obviously not as risky and the Floradix was recommended to me by the acupuncturist at the Bridge as a blood tonic to help blood flow to the uterus (I think) - I carried on taking both until after my 12 week scan

No help I'm afraid on the e-commerce site but sounds good - so can I be nosey and ask what online business you're setting up?

Liz
xxx


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Sarah, fab news about the blasts. Let me know how you got on today?

Jo, thinking of you lovely

The weekend was brilliant. I am knackered though and the house is a tip! Back to normality.

Will post when I have had some sleep

xxx
didi


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Liz, thank you very much for thinking of me and your birthday wish, yes thank you had a lovely birthday week-end: the girls and dh spoilt me which was lovely    Not long to go for you now, have you got any names in mind yet?  How do you feel?

Sarah and Jo: wishing you all the best for the 2ww girls and hope you're not going too    We're gonna have so many babies on this board   

Wombly, don't want to say what I think of your sister smoking (I'm an ex-smoker!!) but it gets me MADDDDDDDDDDD!!  Don't worry it won't be too long before you get your BFP  

Lou where are you?

Tanya, Jessica is a HONEY she's so so cute, let me know if and when you fancy going for a coffee with the girls sometimes soon  

Jackeen, good luck with your next tx hun  

Pinpin, I had my follow-up appt postponed and when I asked them why I was told Ms Bevan was going on hols!!!    Well I then fell pregnant on clomid and I was so pleased not to need her!!!  So you never know  

Clarabel & Didi how are you both?  

I know I'm forgetting loads of people but I have to admit I'm finding it hard to keep up with who's who and where  

Keira and Aaliyah are both well, don't know if I said last time but Keira is now sleeping from 7pm till 7am which is lovely and has now started solid.  She's a sweetie but I have to say she's harder work than Aaliyah was!!  She doesn't like being on her own and the minute I leave the room she cries until she sees or hears me!!  When Aaliyah's back from school she's very happy as she's then being entertained every second!!  I've signed her up for swimming and she'll be starting in April.  Will upload some pictures if I have enough time!!  Oh and I've become addicted to ********!!! I've completely forgot I own a Wii Fit!!  

Take care all,

Sam


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Good evening girls

Sarah - a massive congratulation for being PUPO with Pinky & Perky . It's amazing that all of your famous 5 made it to blast   I think feet up with a good book and cup of tea sounds like a good plan and one that Pinky & Perky should approve of   

Liz - I hope the pain eases a bit   not long at all now and you will holding your little bundle of love  

Jo - how are you doing? I hope your feet are up and DH looking after you and your little passenger   I'm thinking of you sending lots of  

Wombly - sorry I don't know much about setting up your own ecommerce site but I hope you find what you need.   Like Liz I'm nosy and wonder what business you are setting up ?    

Didi - Ah i'm glad it was a good party and good luck with tidying up the house, it's never a task to look forward too I wonder how long it will be until someone invents a little robots that goes around the house cleaning and tidying up everything properly for us  

Sleepy - I'm sorry about QM posponning your appointment I can totally understand that you are ****** off   I will be so mad if they do that to me.  If they do I will definitely follow Sarah's advice and kick up a big french fuss      

Tanya - is Jess as lovely in real life as she is sweet on the pictures? 

Can anyone tell me what they will do exactly during the first appointment at QM with the nurse?  I have done my maths and if we haven't conceived au naturel this cycle then I will be on the 2nd or 3rd day of my period on the day of the appt.  Is that a problem? Is she planning to get a look in there that day?  

Bonne nuit  

Pinpin x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Liz - thanks for the explanation - can you be my coach for my next tx (mind you you might be a bit busy  ) - I need to ask the Bridge for Gestone, get some purple grape juice & some of that Floradix.. anything else? 

Pinpin - think I will be scared of a robot that does all those things - have you seen iRobot and films like that?!? DH says I have control issues, not sure where he gets that from  - don't worry I don't think they will want to look up your doofa this time! Especially not if you tell them you're on AF!

Samia - so sorry I totally missed your birthday!! I'm a bit rubbish sometimes  - anyway HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!!!!! Glad your DH & girls looked after you

Didi - glad you had a good birthday bash, hope you've managed to catch up on some sleep & get your house back in order!

Tanya - hope you & the gorgeous Jessica are doing well - don't worry about the tidying up - as a new mother its your perogative (sp?) to keep the house messy - aren't other people supposed to tidy it up for you when they come & visit? 

The ecommerce site I am setting up will sell outdoor type clothing (some horsey stuff, wax jackets, wellies, shooting stuff, etc), my Dad has a shop in Petersfield which has done really well & he does shows all over the country & people keep asking him if they can order on line so he said if I set it all up and run it then we can profit share.....so I'm thinking in a year's time I'll be rich and running a business from home whilst looking after my twins    (I can but dream)    

Hi to everyone else too - Wombly x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Wombly said:


> I don't think they will want to look up your doofa this time!


Wombly - what a fantastic expression!!!   

I think that's all I know/can remember about my last cycle - other than giving up alcohol and caffeine beforehand and eating healthier (within reason of course  ) but I really do think the acupuncture helped as I remember feeling so chilled throughout the whole thing  

The e-commerce idea sounds excellent! Ah - you'll be fine with your twins for the first 6 months (   ) as all they'll do is sleep...............won't they?   

Pinpin - loads of luck with your QM's appointment

Sam - glad your birthday celebrations were good. New pic of Keira is sooo cute and she looks just like DH  And you of course

Sarah & Jo - how are you both doing today my lovelies?   

Liz
xxx


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi everyone

Just a short one from me to say many congratulations to Jo and Sarah on being PUPO   

Lots of     and     to the both of you for your 2ww.

I am not too bright myself as suffering from a very nasty gastric bug 
I've spent the day in bed and I'm heading back there right now

Love to you all and looking forward to 5th Feb

Cxx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Just popping in to say hi. 

Sarah and Jo - congrats to you both and hope you're both doing ok on the dreaded 2WW!

PinPin - no she shouldn't need to do anything, she will just go through your notes and take all your deatils about how long ttc and any tests you and your partner have had.  Bring everything with you.

Liz - the image of you on a low stool looking like an Oompah Loompah made me smile!  

Hi to everyone, x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

A flying visit from me as I haven't eaten dinner yet and my tummy is rumbling (combination of windy pops from bottom bullets, hunger and nerves me thinks!!).

Jo - good luck for your QM appt tomorrow (although of course you won't be needing it!).

Liz - oompah loompah?  I hope you had a hormonal hissy at him and told him where to go since you've been carrying his child for 7 months?!!

Sleepy - any news from QM re the new appt?

Clarabel - hope the dreaded lurgey has gone and you're feeling all better very soon.

Wombly - can't help you on the e-commerce site but good luck with it and let us have the details to send to friends and family once it's up and running.

PinPin - I hate to be the bearer of bad news but I have been scanned whilst on AF before.  I really can't remember what they did on my initial consultation but if they do want to do the test then I wouldn't worry about it 'cos they'll have certainly seen it all before.  If you're like me then you'll want them to do as much as possible to hurry things along!

Sam - happy belated birthday and welcome to the ex-Wii Fit club!!  Glad to hear Keira's giving you lots of sleep!

Tanya - would be lovely to meet Jessica on 5th if you can make it.

Didi - birthday party details please?!!

Hi to everyone else - JustP, Lou, Jack, Rachelle et al - hope you're all doing OK?

Thanks so much for all your lovely messages girls - I really appreciate it and hope that both Jo and I have good news for the thread very soon          

My only news today is that dh decided to chisel out the concrete and tiles that I spent a day and a half scraping paint off at the weekend   to level the floor.  The plumber was here drilling and banging and the door fitter came for a bit and was sanding and grinding and all in all a very unrelaxing day indeed!!!  Tomorrow I intend to lock myself away from the plumber and then have acu in the afternoon and my mum's birthday dinner in the evening so I should be more relaxed!

The other news is that 2 out of our 3 remaining embies made it to blasts so we have paid our dosh and put them in the freezer for sibling to Pinky or Perky!         

That's all from me folks!!

Not quite going mad yet but it's a coming so watch out everyone!!

Sarah x


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

I am booking a table for the 5th 

The list is as follows. Any more takers before I book a table?


Didi
Sarah
Sleepy Dwarf
Liz
Wombly (Cara)
Pinpin
Clarabel* (Claire

I am manic and will try and do personals tonight

xdids


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

oh and wombly we are eCommerce experts. Do you need any help? what system are you using?


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Didi

JustP said she wanted to come - I'll pm her and remind her.

Liz - have you heard from Lou or any of the others you pm'd?

Jo - you are coming aren't you?  We need to celebrate our bfps!!!    

So the people we're not sure about are:

Jo
Lou
Rachelle
Feline20 
Jackeen 
Toffeecat
WendyP
AnnaF
Bee
Tanya
Samia
Bel

Don't have time now as it's my mum's birthday and I need to wrap her pressies before going out to see her but if I get some time tomorrow I'll pm a few people if I can find them...

No news from me except having plumbers in banging and soldering is not good for the stress levels!!

Thank god they're finishing tomorrow and our heating will be back on!

Speak soon.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Just passing through
All being well we'll be there on the 5th  


Didi
Sarah
Sleepy Dwarf
Liz
Wombly (Cara)
Pinpin
Clarabel* (Claire
Tanya and Jessica


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Evening

Right then this is my updated list for the 5th:

*can make it:*
Didi
Sarah
Sleepy Dwarf
Liz
Wombly (Cara)
Pinpin
Clarabel* (Claire
Tanya and Jessica

*can't make it:*
Rachelle/Rosh 
Sam - unless you've changed your mind 
Jack - doesn't get home until pretty late

*not sure if they can make it:*
Lou - I'll text you Lou to see 
Jo - think you said you could?

*Haven't replied or don't know about it (sorry I may not have included everyone in my PM's - blame Marvin!):*
Feline20
Toffeecat
WendyP
AnnaF
Bee
Bel

Hope that's not made things more confusing 

Liz
xxx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

I've been itching to get on all week to find  out about our two 2WW ladies, glad to hear you're both doing so well.  

Sarah what a result this cycle for you has been amazing, well done you so deserve it.   

Jo, how are you doing?

I too have been scanned during AF, those nurses have seen everthing so don't worry.

Liz, hi ya how are you doing?  , 

Yes another long day at work for me it's true I'd be rubbish and incoherant if I made it on time on the 5th and you'd all proberbly be goen home anyway.  I'm sorry I'm missing another great night but plan to come along when I finally get my BFP and don't have to work like a mad person any more to finance IVF.

I hope everyone is doing well


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Afternoon girls!

Nothing to say but thought I'd say good afternoon!!

Jack, stop working so hard and start buying lottery tickets!!

Sarah x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Sarah - fab news that 2 of the others made it to the freezer and means Pinky & Perky are from a good batch    - is it nice & warm in your house yet?

Liz - I think you missed JustP off? I did PM her about it last week but no reply  so think maybe she just hasn't been on for a while. Also oompa loompa's aren't from the Wizard of Oz - what am I on about!?!  I know they're from Charlie & the Chocolate FActory - the WOZ was the munchkins! Anyway - agree with SArah, hope you gave him a swipe!

Didi - I haven't set it up yet, I'm still in research phase but plan to set it up at the weekend, I need a package for the whole lot, design templates, shopping cart, payment gateway (although my Dad already has a merchant account) - I know its going to look a bit simple in terms of design but I have no money as I'm funding this myself so I'm looking for something cheap but that could be re-vamped by a designer later on down the road once it starts making some money. Do you know of any packages?? I've looked at UK2 or easily.co.uk or someone else said godaddy.co.uk - would you have any recommendations? Sorry to go off the IF topic!!

JAckeen - I agree with Sarah - if you win can you share it with all of us?!?! (don't worry about friends & family )

Clarebel - hope you're feeling better & that nasty bug has gone

Looking forward to seeing you on on 5th, just realised I've met you all except Sleepy so it will be good to meet you at last Sleepy my old Sizzlers buddy!!

Hope everyone else is well - Wombly x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Just a quick one from me today to say hello and show my face (or so to speak!!) Shame about the 5th as it's a thursday I've got no babysitter so unless Tanya's going early with Jessica then I'll take the girls and leave early or otherwise it'll have to be the next time!! (done 2 already )  Hope Sarah and Jo are hanging in there and I hope we can celebrate BFPs soon   

Wanted to post this little video of Keira but not sure if it will work so here we go:



Hello everybody and hope everybody is well,

Sam  

P.S: you need to click on it to play xx That's what I call having a fit of giggles


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Wombly said:


> Also oompa loompa's aren't from the Wizard of Oz - what am I on about!?!  I know they're from Charlie & the Chocolate FActory - the WOZ was the munchkins! Anyway - agree with SArah, hope you gave him a swipe!


I didn't like to say anything Wombly     At least you realised the error of your ways   

Oops I didn't deliberately mean to leave you off the list, JustP. I knew that you'd already spoken to Sarah about the 5th - like I said my brain cells are diminishing at a right old rate of knots these days. DH finds it quite scary (and amusing!). I tried to put it down to lack of sleep, but he's having none of that as an excuse 

Sam - that is one seriously cute & infectious video  

Sarah & Jo - how are those little embies doing?
    

Jack - we too can't wait for you to get that BFP so you can chill big time!

Afternoon to all the other lovelies

Liz
xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Sarah and Jo          

Sam Yep I'll be there early it would be good to see you and the girls x


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi my lovelies
Sorry to be awol again for a few days. Back to work and a serious backlog so haven't even had a chance to log on. Am absolutely shattered now so must head off to bed in a min but just wanted to say a really big thank you, thank you, thank you for all your kind words and for thinking about me.

Emotionally I'm doing pretty well. The good thing about being busy at work is that I have virtually no time to think about stuff. This weekend will be a different story I'm sure. Physically, no symptoms (don't know if that's good or bad). Thank god I've got Satrah to compare notes with...

Sorry for not having the time to do proper responses and personals but just wanted to say that I'm still being a bit ambiguous about 5th. Only because test date is the 4th and if I'm really miserable, I don't want to drag everyone down, and if I'm really elated DH and I thought we might go out to celebrate. However, if I'm miserable, seeing you ladies may well cheer me up. So, to cut a long rambling story short, I might make a call on the night if that's ok. I'm sure they wouldn't mind pulling me up an extra chair at late notice.

Thanks girls and hoping you're all ok (Clare hope you're feeling much better)
Sam - that is the cutest video of Kiera...
Loads of love 
Jo
x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Aah - I can't see the video at work - will have to look at the w/end.

Jo - understand totally, you won't be able to make it then as you'll be out with your DH celebrating   

Liz - thanks for being politely silent on my oompah loompah / munchkins error  - I am blond!!

Samia - will be good if you can make it as I bet Keira has grown loads since I last met her (I think she was 5wks?) but understand things aren't quite as easy for you 

BTW - did you hear that woman that had the octuplets (sp?) already had 6 children  !!! Talk about greedy! 2 of them were twins - really, not sure I'd go for more fertility tx if I already had 6 children!  she now has a footballl team and 3 subs!!


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi there

Feeling very overwelmed at the moment ( my workload is beyond a joke)and have a stinking cold!! I have given no thought to downregging next week and don't feel geared up at all!

I have booked the Albany in Thames Ditton for 9 in the name of Domenica. Anyone not listed below and wants to come, please call 0208 972 9163 and amend the booking at the Albany in case I don't time to look at the forum next week( very likely looking at my diary)
Will be great to talk to you all properly!!
Booked at the Albany from 6.30 pm

Didi
Sarah
Sleepy Dwarf
Liz
Wombly (Cara)
Pinpin
Clarabel* (Claire
Tanya and Jessica
Jo ( have saved a spot in case)



xx


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

and just to confirm the table is booked for 5th feb !!
god i am crap. I need a PA for my personal life too!


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Good afternoon all, just to say I've pmd Tanya and waiting for her to let me know if she's taking Jessica or not cos I don't want to show up there with my 2 by myself.  Wombly if you feel a bit low after a long week at work this week watch the video and she'll cheer you up  

Hope you are all having a great friday:it's the week-end sooooooooooon  

Take care,

Sam


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

A flying visit to say that I had a quick note from JustP to say she's coming - I'll phone and amend to 10 when I get a minute. 

Didi
Sarah
Sleepy Dwarf
Liz
Wombly (Cara)
Pinpin
Clarabel* (Claire)
Tanya and Jessica
Jo ( have saved a spot in case)
JustP (Pen)

Nothing to report this end - symptomless (just as long as AF doesn't turn up  I'm happy to remain that way!!) 

Talk more soon.

Sarah x


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

Sam Just got round to watching the video sooo cute! I sent you a message back 

JustP Glad you are coming x

Jo and Sarah Are you doing a diary on the 2ww?  

Didi Thanks for arranging the table for the 5th  

Hi to Wombly, Liz, Lou, Sleepy, Bel, Pinpin, Jackeen and anyone I have missed x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi there girlies,

Just a quick one to say that my girls and I will be making it on the 5th so not sure now if we should get a bigger table or not as we'll meet Tanya and Jessica at 5.30 but won't be staying too long as it's a school night  

Oh and by the way, I've just noticed that we're on Part 13 and page 13 right now so I'm sure it's a good sign for Sarah and Jo     

Night all,

Sam


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Right, well we'd better get off this page then!!...


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Sam

I think Didi said she was booking the table from 7pm when most people would be able to get there?  You might need to call them and check if you're getting there at 5.30pm.  I can probably get there for 6.30 so hope to catch you before you leave.

Sarah


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Tanya

I'm not doing a 2ww diary - trying my very best not to think about it too much (which isn't hard if you could see the amount of work going on in my house at the moment!!) plus to be honest I have nothing to say except that I have space hopper boobs and can't stop eating (but then that's nothing new!!).

Sx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Phew, we're off page 13 - I can go to bed happy!!

Night night 

Sarah x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

SarahTM, spacehopper boobs now that's a really good sign, remember I had them too right from the start with my BFP's........ This si looking good 

Thanks for the tip about the Lotto .... I'm soooooooo gettign a ticket tonight then I can buy you all dinner......

Anyone at QMH on tuesday? I'm back for physio, bet I cry when I get there 

Happy Saturday everyone


----------



## daisy26 (Sep 16, 2008)

Dear all, 

hope all is well..hoping to start my 3rd IVF at QM in April.....feeling very   at the moment..... was hoping i can join your group and hope somebody can cheer me up!

e x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Daisy,

Welcome to the thread, I'm an honoury member ex QMH, currently @ the Lister.  Are you worried about your next cycle?


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Daisy

Welcome to the QM's thread. You'll find lots of help, advice and support on here - from present & past members (eh Jack   ) Everyone's welcome  

Not sure if you know, but are planning on meeting up at a pub in Thames Ditton this Thursday evening, if you fancy coming along. The details should be a few posts back.

Wishing you loads of luck for this upcoming cycle    

Morning Jack - you're up early! Mad thing!  

Liz
xxx


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey lovely ladies, I'm back! So sorry to the very long AWOL, it's been for a number of reasons, mainly being that I've been working 27 hours a day and the times I haven't been working, I've hidden away in a little black hole!

I've missed you all! Because I've been away for so long I now have no idea what's going on with everyone (there's zillions of pages to read with you lovely chatterboxes) so perhaps you can all fill me in on Thursday! I won't be able to get there till at least 7.30 so don't wait for me if you're order food.

One thing that I do know is that lovely little Jessica is here. Congratulations Tanya, I hope you are both very well.

Just to briefly fill you in where I am, I am currently doing the mindbody course at the Bridge (http://www.bridgemind-body.co.uk/) and it's going quite well. This Wednesday will be week 4.

Really looking forward to seeing you all and sorry once again that I've been so rubbish.

Lots of love
Pen x

/links


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

A quick one from me today ladies, to let you know that unfortunately it's another bfn for us  .  AF arrived with a vengeance yesterday morning which was day 21 of my cycle and just 5 days after transfer which was a bit of a shock.

It doesn't get any easier but we've got through it before and we'll do it again.

I am now keeping all my fingers crossed for Jo and willing it to work for you       .

Talk very soon.

Sarah x


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi girls

Just popping in to say hi and saw Sarah's news.  

Am so sorry to hear that Sarah, you must be feeling horrible at the moment and yet you are still trying to remain strong.  Am thinking of you,    

love to everyone, Sleepy xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Sarah

You know how completely gutted and sad I am for you and DH, so I won't write it again on here, but just to give you HUGE   and    

Liz
xxx


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh Sarah, I'm so sorry to hear this  .  Just want to give you a big   and send you lots of love.


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Sarah - how are you doing today? Haven't stopped thinking of you. Am sending you an extra special big  
Loads of love 
Jo
xxxx

Penny - lovely to have you back xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Sarah, I just read your post, i have been thinking about you everyday and I am so sorry for you and your DH  . I just wanted to send you a big big  
You are being so very brave and yes you will do it again and you have your 2 frozen blasts and it will work.  You so deserve it.

Justp hello ! I'm glad that you are back !

Jo, I am keeping everything crossed for you  

Welcome to Daisy 

Lots of love to all of the other lovely ladies on here and I'm looking forward to seeing those who are coming on thursday.

Pinpin x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Sarah, I can't believe it, I am so so sorry, have you spoken to the clinic?, maybe when the weather gets better you can go and have some blood tests just to make sure you're hormones are as they should be, have you had your NK cells tested yet ?  You must be devastated.  I'm so sorry    

JustP welcome back, how are you doing? I knwo all about the long hours, me too at the moment, thank god fo the snow, I cna't gt to work today.  I have tried very very hard but given in! Don' you  just love London transport.

Jo, stay indoors todayif you can, it's not nice out there, believe me.

Liz, I know I'm a very early riser, get up a 5.45 during the week so 8am is a lie in at the weekend.


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Sarah,
So so sorry to read your news.  
Truly gutted for you and DH.
Big big      to the 2 of you
Cx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks for you all your lovely messages everyone.  

Spoke to a nurse at HH today and she said she wasn't sure it was AF 'cos it was so early?  I have to test on Wednesday as normal and then report the results before they'll discuss with me.  Whatever it is, it's way too heavy for a pg to survive though.

Jack, I haven't had NK cells tested - doesn't it cost a fortune and aren't steroids the only way they can treat it if they do find this is your problem?  I'm trying to believe that it's a numbers game and the more goes we have the better the odds 'cos I get very angry at paying loads of money for tests that I have a feeling aren't worth the paper they're written on - I'm keen to hear your opinion on it though as I could be completely wrong.

JustP - good to have you back and looking forward to seeing you on Thursday.

Take care everyone and see you Thursday.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Sarah, I know how you feel, I felt the same but I kept thinking there's got to be something else wrong.  I didn't believe I'd even get eggs after QMH discharged me but when I MC twice I didn't even ask the doctor just asked them to do it at the Lister and they were high, it cost £550 and whilst it's not proven as the only reason for my MC I can take steroids which raises my chances next time, the steroids are in tablet form so it's no more injections.  It can't hurt can it.

How do you feel today?


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Morning (just) all - at home today   as the roads are shut around here  

Sarah - I'm not sure if this is going to make sense at all but is there anything they can do to check your hormones levels etc, as it seems to be on the last few cycles that you have shed your lining before you've had a chance for implantation.
Is there any 'beefier' progesterone support they can give you to ensure that the lining stays nice and thick and healthy!
I'm sorry if this sounds like waffley old nonsense but it was just a thought.

However saying that I'm with HH and really hope that it wasn't AF and you still get the good result on Wednesday    

How is it now?  

Jo -how are you doing too? Is that PMA still going strong

Sorry I've missed everyone else - lovely to hear from you too JustP

Liz
xxx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hey Liz,

I'm home too, everything is shut here and I got a Message from work.  What time will you make it in?  

Sarah, yes Liz has a point, I took extra oestrogen before as they were worried my lining was too thin, maybe that's another option.


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey girls
Hope you're all staying nice and toasty.  I've managed to come to work but onle because I drive in. I wish I was at home snuggled up right now. 

Sarah, have been thinking of you all weekend.  

Just before Christmas I was told about a doctor called 'Dr George Ndukwe' from CARE in Nottingham. A friend of a friend of a friend (etc) knows of him and tells me that he has helped pioneer a 'chromosome comparing technique'. Shortly after hearing about him, my sister who lives abroad, told me about her friend who had many goes at IVF and it had finally worked on her 14th try! Shortly after that, I was shown this story http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article2174776.ece. I have since read this http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7851069.stm and this http://www.carefertilityweb.co.uk/locations/nottingham/nott_people.php and am now thinking of trying an appt in Nottingham!

Big  to everyone.

xxxx

/links


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks for that JustP - that's really interesting and seems to make complete sense.  Only problem is that you have to do this with a fresh cycle and then freeze the embryos and have FET at a later date.  We have 13 frosties so think we're gonna adopt the numbers game and keep going on those 'til they're depleted.  This could of course all change but that's the plan at the moment.

Liz - how do you check hormone levels?  I have been super heavily bleeding since Saturday so there's not much chance of anything hanging on in there.  I am really confused as to why this would happen and when I ask nurses or docs why I would bleed a week earlier than normal they all tell me that IVF cycles aren't normal and you can't compare them.  I'm considering ringing the head of embryology at HH 'cos he was really friendly with me but need to make sure I'm strong enough not to burst in to tears on the phone to him 'cos that wouldn't get me anywhere!!

Jack - I'm not so sure that steroids can't hurt.  Don't think they're good for you or a baby - having said that I'm trying not to go down that road yet so I'm purposely not researching that option and could be completely wrong as I said before.  I really pray that it works for you.

Anyway girls, I have done sod all today despite deciding to finish off my paint stripping (which I obviously couldn't do during tx).  

Enjoy the snow and speak soon.

Sx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

JustP, yes thanks for the link, it certainly looks promising, are you home today?

Sarah, try not to do too much today, I know it takes your mind off it but take care of yourself.


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Sarah

I am so so sorry. I was thinking about you all weekend - God life sucks sometimes. 

Are you still coming on thursday so I can give you a big hug. Thats what we are here for!

Am I adding anyone to the table on Thursday? I haven't had chance to read the threads

I am hoping the snow wont make thursday a wash out?! I have walked in today - took 1hr 20 mins. Car wouldnt start

Sarah I am thinking of you lovey.


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

just p i have added you to the booking on thursday. table booked from 6.30. Sam, if you are there earlier they will let you use the table I am sure. I will get there when I can

anyone else joining us?
booked so far
Didi
Sarah
Sleepy Dwarf
Liz
Wombly (Cara)
Pinpin
Clarabel* (Claire
Tanya and Jessica
Jo ( have saved a spot in case

just p
sam


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks Sarah, I didn't realise that it's all done from a FET cycle.  I never read the small print!  I do have 5 frozen at Woking and we'll be using those next time, though I don't know when or where that will be.  Did you get frozen one's from each cycle then?  We only had 5 frozen from our second cycle.  When we had a chat with (I can't even remember his name now but he was a lovely doctor) from QM, he said that he was surprised that Woking had decided to freeze the ones they did.  That fills me with lots of confidence for when I decide to do the FET! 

It's all so draining and overwhelming isn't it?

Jackeen, I am at work today in North London but will most likely leave soon as they weather looks like it's getting worse (or better depending on how you look at it).


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm in so much trouble for not making it to work today


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Ah tell them to go take a hike Jack!    

JustP - you say you only had 5 embies for freezing, but I'd say that 5 is a good number to have  

Right then, as i said previously I have a scan and consultant appointment on Thursday at 4.00pm and when I had my last one at the same time, it took 2.5 hours before I came out again so I probably won't make it to the pub until 7.00pm but I'll keep Sarah updated on progress

Liz
xxx


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hello girls
How are you all doing ?

Sarah - is the laptop back up and running or are you still borrowing DH's. How did you get on with the stripping? I think a call to the embyologist is a good call. Frankly - you've paid enough to deserve a conversation..... Hope you're snuggled up now

Girls - thanks for thinking of me the last couple of days and for posting to me. I've been fine although, having surprised myself with my levels of rational thinking in the last 10 days, that has now gone out of the window. As of Friday I have officially been over optimistic in believing it will work and its even brushed off on my very pragmatic DH. We're not sure how we got here, but today now feels like a bit of a come down because I've got distinct period type pains and niggles that have been there all day. Still bloated like a balloon from that awful progesterone too. I'm getting convinced now that this is not a good sign. Liz, Sarah was telling me you had some periody pains though? Clarabel, Tanya, Sam - do you remember? Were they really like period pains? Mine really are the same...

I have been keeping a diary as you suggested Tanya (just of symptoms) but feel that it will at least be useful to look back on next time around. 

Boobs are still sore but much less than they were around the time of EC and ET. They're only a tiny bit tender and I'm thinking that if I were pregnant they'd be much sorer and bigger (or maybe that is just wishful thinking on my part  

Jack - i did stay wrapped up nice and warm today thanks (not many people made it in to work).

Am really going to try and make it on Thursday. If its a BFN, Sarah and I have a pact to get P!ssed so beware   Very much looking forward to seeing you all though....

Lots of love
Jo
x


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

argh!! just lost my post! 

was just saying that the 2ww is an absolute killer Jo and you've done so well so far  

i found it absolutely impossible to remain rational  

will PM you some more xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oh good evening girls,

Sarah honey I don't know what to say as I was really   that both you and Jo would get a +ve.  Sometimes I feel like a cheat being on here as I've already got 2 dds and I think that people think I don't understand but please believe me when I say I'm truly sorry to hear your news but you have to stay positive and I am sure you'll get that bubba you and your dh deserve      Don't know what time you'll make it on thursday but both Tanya and I will get there with the 3 girls at around 5.30 and will stay for a couple of hours so holding the babies will bring you luck   

Tanya thanks for the pm hun see you there at 5.30pm unless the snow gets really, really bad  

Hello to all the other girlies and Jo   

Sam


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Sarah - so so sorry    I really had my fingers crossed for you. Its just so unfair  I know how hard it is but I also know we somehow find the strength to keep going, I hope you are taking some time out with your DH and being nice to yourselves, life's just so unfair sometimes. I too am hoping its just a numbers game 

I also didn't make it into work today  so I've had a lovely relaxing day and cooked a lovely warming casserole  I'm hoping for more snow tonight so I can't make it in tomorrow either but sounds like its just going to be icy 

Anyway best go - will hopefully see most of you on Thursday (weather permitting!) - just wanted to send a great big   to Sarah

Wombly x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Good morning ladies,

I'm getting ready for my struggle into work.

I hope you all manage to have stay warm and have a good day.


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Good morning all.

Have a snowgirl to make you smile http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3314/3248548566_a03f24682f.jpg?v=0 DP and I made her last night and this morning she had fallen over and was on the floor!

  

Hope everyone has a warm day xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Aw she's lovely - but is she Jordanesque in the boob department, or got her arms folded? 

  

xxx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

good point Liz!  - very good JustP

Jo - how are you doing??    

hope you all made it into work okay - I didn't!! Mainly because we live on a hill and getting down looked a bit treacherous so my boss agreed it was probably best for me to stay at home  we had more snow last night as well & it was actually snowing again when I spoke to him this morning. Just ventured out to Sainsbury's though to get some milk & its more slushy than icy now so looks like I'll be making it in tomorrow. OMG how busy was Sainsbury's it was like the whole of Godalming decided to venture out at the same time and were panic buying in milk / bread, etc.! 

Anyway - hope you're all okay - Wombly x


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Sarah I'm so sorry to here that you are bleeding still keeping my fingers crossed for you     

JustP Very good work there 

Jo Yes I got period pains through my 2ww  

I hope everyone is doing ok  

I just saw that they are predicting more snow for Thurs if thats the case I'm not sure I'll chance driving  If the weather's ok I'll get there for 5.30 to meet up with Sam and anyone else that can make it early and then stay till about 7.30


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thansk Wombly / Tanya - I'm doing ok. Still lots of AF pains (have stopped even trying to interpret them now)
Holding out till OTD tomorrow and will let you all know then. 

Sarah -   

Thanks lovelies
XXX


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hello girles,

Hope you're all doing well, the same as Tanya really, will get there at 5.30pm but if the weather's bad then I will give a miss    and Jo yes I did have AF pains with both girls (I need to go back to my clomid diary which is on here if you're interested but I'm sure I've written it there  )

What's up with the weather hey??  I love the snow but not the after...  Aaliyah's been off school for 2 days but the school is re-opening tomorrow so will see  

Take care all and also a big big   to Sarah 

Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Jo - have tried PM'ing you but it says your Inbox is full!  

Liz
xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Jo Good luck tomorrow  

Liz Not long to go now!


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Jo,                                     for tomorrow honey   

(Liz, there meant to be breasts!  Made and rounded by DP!!)


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

JustP, loved the snowgirl!   

Jo, thinking of you and good luck for tomorrow        

hi everyone, hope you're all keeping well and safe on those icy pavements!!   

Cx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi ladies

How are you all?  Hope you enjoyed the snow days, had two days off school, was lovely!

Am really sorry but am going to have to pull out of Thursday, was really looking forward to meeting you all in person!  One of my best friends here, her husband is working away in Saudi and he's coming home to surprise her tomorrow for long weekend.  As me and DH are going to Dublin for weekend the only time we can see him is Thurs evening.  I know I had arrangements with you guys first and really wanted to go but sorry really want to see him too.  Sorry.  Will def try make it to the next one.

Jo - good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Good morning ladies

Just a quick one from me this morning before I head off to work...

I wanted to say good luck to you Jo for today I am     to hear good news when I log on later on.

Sarah I am glad to see that you are keeping positive. Sending you lots of    

I too had a day off work on Monday and spent a lovely day with DH - Claygate looked amazing (like  ski resort!) covered in snow!  
Looking foreard to see you all tomorrow - I hope the weather won't spoil it as I heard they forecast more     tomorrow ! 

I hope everyone else is keeping well,   to Wombly, Justp, Sleepy Dwarf, Jack, Liz, Didi, Clarabel, Tanya and Samia

Pinpin x


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks again girls. Pave pruned my inbox (love it that they call it pruning)!
Being super disciplined am still waiting till this evening to test so that we can be together and not have to go to work which I think would be horrible either way. 

Pains are pretty strong today so not holding out masses of hope.
Had a terrible night (4th in a row) of really bad bloating, trapped wind and upset tummy. Can't wait to stop the progesterone....
Will log on later to let you know how I get on. Thanks fpr all your fab      
Lots of love
XXX


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Jo Don't give up my friend had the very same symptoms and really thought it was all over and she got a BFP good luck hun


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Jo - fingers crossed  that you won't be stopping the bottom bullets and that you'll be feeling very bloated and uncomfortable for ooh the next 8 months?!!

Thanks for all your lovely messages girls - don't know what I'd have done without you all.

Did the test this morning and it's officially our 5th IVF BFN.  Have made a follow up appt with our HH consultant for next Wednesday so not long to wait before round 6 starts getting planned!

So now I'm gonna get myself off to Weight Watchers (after the big fat dinner I'm having tomorrow night of course!!), get our new puppy and try and find my positivity again - I might even go for a girlie few days in the sun if my mates manage to talk me in to it that is!!

I will see you all tomorrow night - if it is snowing and you need a lift let me know 'cos I knew my un-pc 4x4 would come in handy someday!!

lots of love

Sarah x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

OMFG - where did my post go?!?!!?


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Excuse the language - it was basically:

Jo - loads & loads of         and      and      - you're being super disciplined!!!!

Sarah - so sorry you got that horrible result this morning   - you know where I am if you need a good rant - after all you did let me rant at you when I got my last BFN!! Some days in the sun sound good  

I did write some more personals but as I'm now at work  I haven't got time to re-write them. I will be there about 5.30-6pm tomorrow so will hopefully get to see the babies!!!

Hi to everyone else - Wombly x


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Sarah I'm sorry it was BFN I was hoping that you would have a different result today   Hopefully see you tommorrow


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

sarah honey i am so so sorry

Big hugs tomorrow 

i will be there even if it snows as I can walk!

JO sending lots of positive vibes 

didi


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks Didi, Tanya and Wombly.

A word of warning - if you all give me big hugs tomorrow I will do nothing but cry all night which is not a pretty sight - believe me!!

Feeling heaps better just for knowing that I have a follow up next week and collecting a puppy the week after!  

Looking forward to seeing everyone for a gossip, laugh and to stuff my face tomorrow night!!

lots of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hello girls,

How are you all?

Sarah hun so sorry I was still hoping...... but I'm sure it won't be too long now     Hopefully see you tomorrow.  Will probably be there till about 7-7.30pm if the weather allows!!  And I can find my way  

OMG Jo I can't believe you've not tested yet!!! You're the most disciplined person ever!!  Loads of luck and hopefully see you tomorrow with your BFP, good luck hun      

Wombly, Liz,Tanya, Sarah it will be lovely to see you again tomorrow and lovely to meet everybody I didn't get to meet at the last meeting  

Love to all,

Sam


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

sarah

you can cry all you like- i shall be joining you. Dont know what is the matter with me at the moment!

didi


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Please don't cry girls, as you'll have a hormonal pregnant woman with you and believe you me, it doesn't take much to set me off these days!

Sarah - so, so gutted to hear it's official! What utter pants news!  

Jo - loads of luck for this evening   

Right then, if it's really icy and snowy tomorrow then I may be getting chauffered (sp) there & back by DH as my little car is pants on icy roads - Sarah, can I text you to keep you updated

Hello everyone else - sorry I'm being poo with personals at the moment. Will make up for it tomorrow night

Liz
xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oh Jo where are you??  I'm dying to know


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Sorry girls - still at work but am literally reaching for the nurofen now so please don't get your hopes up


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

It's not over 'til the fat lady sings and we're all keeping up our    Young Lady, even if you're not!!  Now go home, do the test and put us out of our misery would you?!!!!!  

God, I sooooo hope it's a bfp     

Sarah x


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Jo


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Girls - you are so lovely to me and so patient. 

I've tested and am trying not to be a drama queen but I really just don't know. There is a very faint line. DH is convinced that because instructions say "faint line = positive", that its a BFP but I just can't seem to believe it. I have been to the chemist and bought myself 2 digi tests. One for later and a reserve for tomorrow morning. 

I'm   that the faintness of the line is because its not first morning urine (and I have drank my 2 litres of water today) but I just don't know. 

Am being so guarded because I'm frightened to let myslef believe its worked. ARRRGGGHHHH!!!!!!!

I think I might have a nervous breakdown!!!!

Sarah has told me to be positive and that a faint line is real but I can't bring myself to say the words...
DH is lecturing me for being so negative. OMIGOD - I just need some clarity.

Will post again when I do the digi one.

Thanks lovelies
XXXXX


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

A faint line is classed as positive  I'm waiting here patiently for the next result good luck hun


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Quick Jo - get peeing on that digital stick!!!! 

I agree - a faint line (however faint) is still classed as a BFP!

    

Liz
xxx


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

come on Jo! here is a bit more     and     for that  to come up on the digi test!

  

xx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

GO JO GO!!!!!  Agree faint line is good sign,


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG JO !!!!! I sounds like your DH is being more rational and he has got  point normally faint = positive... 

I can't wait for you to pee on that digi stick!    

Oh please let it be positive! Sending you toooooonnnnnnnns of     

I'm staying logged on ! 

Pinpin x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Right, well we're all logged on and having a sit in for Jo's BFP!!!


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Yep that's pretty much it Sarah.... we're all logged on waiting for Jo to pee of that digi stick!

Jo I hope you're coping with the nerves!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Girls - you really are the BEST!!!!!!

I did it and its              


I'm sure all your    and prayers have helped get me here.

Thank you thank you thank you. I would never have got here without your support.

I just can't believe it. And I can't stop saying "I can't believe it"
Lots of love to you all and thanks for waiting up for me to store up enough wee  
XXXXXXXX


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

HUGE MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Oh Jo, your post brought tears of joy to my eyes, you are PREGNANT, you're going to be a mummy!  

you are the proof that JUST 1 egg and 1   is all you need to get that BFP.  I bet you won't be able to sleep tonight, you've done it!

How amazing sending a big 

Pinpin x


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Congratulations Jo I'm so pleased for you sending


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Congratulations Jo and dh     So so happy to hear your BFP well done hun and hopefully see you tomorrow to celebrate    

Liz could you send me the link to where we're suppose to go so I can Tom-tom it  

Night all,

Sam


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

[fly]*YIPPEE JO!!!!    * [/fly]

It only takes one!! Told you!! Nah nah nah nah nah!!

Sleep tight everyone. See you tomorrow!

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Morning - sorry Jo, I couldn't hang on any longer last night

but

Woohoo!!!! HUGE congratulations on your BFP!!!

[fly]     [/fly]

    

so are you celebrating with us tonight?

Liz
xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Sam (and anyone else who may need it)

here's the link to The Albany, Thames Ditton

http://www.the-albany.co.uk/contact.htm

Liz
xxx


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Jo! 

   

    

So so pleased for you and DH!!

Many congratulations! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

OMG – Congratulations Jo!!!!!!!! I couldn’t get online last night but that’s just fab fab news!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing you all later, I'm aiming to get there for 5.30 tonight. Sam could you please PM me your mobile number just incase I'm running late. (Though I'm not plannning to be late!)

Jo has it started to sink in yet?


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Morning girls

I missed all of the excitement last night as I was at my MindBody course, but know that I've caught up ....

  * Woohoo! Congratulations Jo! *  (pretend that is moving from side to side because that's what I wanted it to do but I can't get it work! 

I am so so over the moon for you Jo, it's so great to hear such wonderful news.

Big hugs honey 

Looking forward to seeing everyone later xxx


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

jo 

i am so so pleased

I had a sneaky feeling you were! Take good care of yourself 

this news has really made my day

xxxxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hope this isn't a stupid question, but are we eating tonight?    

xxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm definitely eating but won't be there 'til about 7.    

Laters girlies.

Sx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

er yes! Well I am anyway  - I will be there about 6ish so will be able to keep Tanya & the lovely Jessica company - anyone else getting there early?


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh good - glad we're having a scoff  

No idea when I'll be there - depends on waiting times today but it should be before 7.00 (if not earlier)

See you later 

xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

I'm getting there at 5.30pm and meeting Tanya and Jessica there so see you all there if you get there before 7.30pm as I think we'll leave then    See you a bit later girls..

Sam xx


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

i will get there as early as I can

God I feel crap- someone just shoot me!


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hope you feel a bit better and that we get to meet you Didi


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey Girls.  I'm probably not going to get there before 7.30 so I will most likely miss the bairns  .  I will do my best to get there beforehand but working in North London means it is pretty unlikely.

How many of us will there be there tonight?  I'm looking forward to catching up with you all.

xxx


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Sam 

i am definately coming - i will aim to get there early to see the little ones
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oh shame I thought you were coming to see ME!!!!


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hello girlies,

Firstly, let me say it was lovely to meet you girls tonight and I wish that next time I can make it without the girls so I stay longer.  Keira went straight to bed and Aaliyah soon followed!!

Tanya,nice to see again, you looked fab!! Jessica is a cutie and is so good, you should be very proud hun,  

Sarah, I wanted to give you a big   but didn't want to start you off    but I'm sure next time we meet you will have a BFP    

Liz, lovely to see you again and OMG you look blooming, lovely and I'm so excited for you  

Wombly, same as Liz, lovely to see you again and I'm sure your next tx in March is going to be the one.  As Sarah said it's a number game and I'm pretty certain it's your & Sarah's turn now!!

Jo, Congrats again, wishing you a very Happy and Healthy pregnancy.  Take it easy now and have dh do everything for you now: it only lasts 40-42 weeks!!  And then it's hard work   So make the most of it  

Didi, lovely to meet you and sending loads of babydust your way for tx and good luck for tomorrow and the beginning of tx, stay +ve hun you're the next one    

Clarabel, lovely to meet you too and you also looked great, shame I didn't get to speak to you more   but I'm sure there will be another get together soon  

Have I forgotten anyone?  I don't think so, I saw a girl with long blonde hair in the car park when I left but I'm not sure if she was one of us or not    Hi to you if you were  

Love to all,

Sam   

P.S:  I hope you can all hear the positivity!!


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls

Lovely to see you all last night.

Samia - that was PinPin you saw on the way out!

Tanya - I second Samia - you looked fab - I'm sure new mum's aren't supposed to look that good!! I loved holding Jessica, she's soooo cute!!

Didi - how did your appt go this morning? Are you feeling any better? Hope you don't get stuck going to Yorkshire!

Liz - you looked blooming & you certainly don't look like you at all the pies  - you have a lovely bump!!

Clarebel - you also looked very radiant and well!

Jo - don't suppose its really sunk in yet but I second what Samia says - get used to be pampered for the next 8 or 9 months!

JustP - was lovely to see you too and have a good chat - get on with your CD madam!!!!

Sarah - I also wanted to give you a hug but knew it would set you off (as well as the rest of us I think!)

Sleepy - shame you couldn't make it but hopefully we'll see you at the next one - how is your tx going (am I right in thinking you've started somewhere else?)

Phew - I'm knackered!! And I've only done a 3 day week!! Sooo glad its Friday - feel like I could just sleep for the w/end!

Hi to everyone else too - Wombly x


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

have to be quick as leaving at lunchtime to go up North

went to queen marys this am

Katie has done a blood test to see if I am pregnant. I get the results at 6pm tonight. I showed her my pee stick and she said it was positive but the only way to be sure was a blood test.

If the test is negative I start injections tonight. If its positive I hope and pray it sticks this time

I dont feel nearly as rotten as I did so I am suspecting its a false alarm

wont be online this weekend so will have to tell u Monday


was so lovely to see you all and to meet Sam and the kids and Jessica for the fisrt time

I will do a proper post next week I promise.
didi


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Didi - I didn't realise your peestick said BFP?!? I am sending you lots of             that it works out and you don't have to do the IVF!! Can't believe you won't be able to tell us until Monday!?!?!?


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Didi - did I miss something?!!!  That was casually dropped in?  Now you spent half the evening saying how dreadful you felt and how you didn't feel well enough to start downregging so this surely must be a sign of pregnancy?!!  

I'm going to be out early this evening so no point in texting me the result but for goodness sake somebody pm Didi their mobile number so she can let us know 'cos I can't wait 'til Monday to find out!!!   

Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!    By the way, I love your hair - think it's uber funky!!

Wombly, lovely to catch up with you last night and I hope you're right about the puppy being a lovely distraction.  

JustP, also lovely to see you.  Hope the course helps loads and you have my number and you're just round the corner so if you ever need a rant pop over!

Clarabel - you're looking very serene and at peace!  Enjoy this phase as I hear that all peace will be out of the window very shortly!!

Liz - lovely as usual!  Stop saying you ate all the pies 'cos you have a very neat bump and don't look at all Pieman-ish!!

Sam and Tanya - shame you couldn't stay longer but lovely to see the little ones and you both look fab!

Pinpin - I didn't get to chat to you much but heard the girls telling you about getting over to the Bridge for ET so hope that's cleared up any confusion.  Good luck with your appt next Wednesday - hope it all gets moving for you nice and quickly.

Jo - thanks for the lift lovely.  So glad it worked for one of us - obviously wish it could have been both of us - but hoping to be right behind you!!  Hope you have a little celebration planned for the weekend?

Everyone who didn't make it - hope you're well and happy?

Well dh wouldn't go near me when I got home last night as apparently I was stinking of garlic?!!  I didn't eat any garlic did I?  I can only assume that the smell was the onions in the burger?!  

Have decided to get out of my building site for a couple of days so off to see friends in Basingstoke (where it's still snowing apparently?) today and then to Salisbury tomorrow to see a friend in a play and then back on Sunday (for more DIY I s'pose?!!).

If I don't speak to you before then have a lovely weekend and speak very soon.

Sarah xx


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey lovelies
I had such a lovely time last night. It was so great to see you..


Didi - gosh - can't believe that. But you did seem to think it was similar to the last tine. I hope you've taken to the progesterone just in case. Will be hoping that this is a sticker. Please do let us know what happens later this evening..... We're all thinking of you...

Sarah - glad you have some fun plans for the eekend so you and DH can have a bit of a break from it all. And not long now until "marmite" (don't tell R I said that  arrives. Can't wait to meet him. He will be just the tonic to get you through the next few weeks until you're back at Hammersmith having those frosties palced back. Then we can both exchange pregnancy stories together....
Hope your luch goes okay today and you don;t have to bend the truth too much. P.S forgot tosay because i noticed when you were deep in conversation last night, but the hair looks fab (not a dark root in sight)

JustP - so sorry I didn;t get to chat to you - I really hope you're ok and was so interested to hear about the Nottingham stuff. I really hope it takes you in the right direction.. Hope we'll getto chat more next time.

Cara - same for you - such a shame we didnt; get to chat - I did't really get to talk to you last time either. I hope you're really well. Not long now till your appointment.

Liz, I'm with Sarah - no pies have been consumed at all. That is well and truly a baby bump!
Calre - so lovely tohave a chat. I'm so excited that you are both well on your way now, prams ordered n'all!

Sabine - I am convinced that all will be fine so please try not to  worry. I'm certain that when you see them next Weds, they'll prob just book for you to have the HSG  (think that's what its called). That will happen within a few weeks and within a couple of months you'll be back to review your results. THen, either way, you'll either be pg naturallyor they'll put you on a lovely short list for treatment. In any case, remember you're in control now. You're ticking thoseboxes and getting there.

Sam - lovely to meet you albeit briefly and to see your lovely girls. They are gorgeous and very well behaved.

And Tanya - I second what all the girls have said. You look amazing and Jessica is just adorable. Congratulations. You looked very "at ease"

Just a last note also girls to say thanks you for all your congratulations.
Although it still hasn't really sunk in and I still feel very nervous as its such early days, its lovely to have you to share in my celebrations since I can;t go public. Thanks so much.

Loads of love and have super weekends.
P.S. Didi - don't forget to log back on later and let us know...


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

afraid not
hcg there but too low ( ie either wasnt pregnant or on its way out)so start downregging tonight
thyroid has gone crap again and specialist has just doubled the dosage

onwards and upwards
x


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

oh and I am fine

i have been here many times before

the good thing about IVF is they can choose the good eggs ( if there are any) so this is less likley to happen


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Didi - I know you said you're fine but    anyway


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oh Didi,

Sending you a BIG   hun    

Sarah thanks for the compliment hun    

Hi everyone and sorry I missed you PinPin  

Sam


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

Didi So sorry   good luck for this cycle   

It was lovely seeing you all again last night and as Sam said next time I'll leave Jess with her Daddy and stay longer  

I'll post properly when I get a minute


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi all

So so nice to see you all again last night. Don't know where the time went and sorry did not get to chat to you all more.

Didi, so sorry about the test result   
Sending you plenty of    for this cycle. 
and by the way you looked fab, loving the hair style!!

Sam, it was nice to finally meet you and your lovely girls. Aaliyah was being sooo good despite the clearly boring adult company!!  Big  to Aaliyah and Keira too.

Tanya, your little Jessica is adorable and so well behaved! As everyone else said, you look great and seem to be coping so well. Will be asking for advice in about 10 weeks time!!  

Liz, you + bump are looking really good. Glad to hear all is going well!  

Jo, I know it's hard to let yourself believe you're finally on your way to motherhood. Look after yourself and let us know how you get on in the coming weeks!  

Sarah, enjoy the weekend away, not long now until you get to collect your puppy! is marmite a contender for the name?!   

Wombly, I know what you mean by having a shorter week than usual and still can't wait for the weekend to kick-in.. not long now, finishing at 5pm today!  

Pinpin, good luck with your appointment next week. Hope QM help clarify a few things for you and there's always us, should you feel you need more hands on explanations!

JustP, really sorry I did not get to chat to you much, glad you are enjoying the mind and body course. What's with the CD? are you a recording artist in your spare time?!  

Big   to everyone else, hope you're all keeping well

Have a fab weekend everyone!

C xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Sabine Yes I was hoping to see you and JustP before I left, I hope you had a good night  I love 24  I have been recording the series on sky+ and I'm to watch a whole block of them at once!

I hope everyone is having a good wk end


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

What do you think of your clinic?​
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=174973.msg2798346;topicseen#msg2798346


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hello lovelies

Sorry I’ve been AWOL for a few days – I’m afraid sleepiness caught up with me!

It was lovely to see you all last Thursday – especially the little ones (sorry I got there late and only got to spend short time with Aaliyah, Keira & Jessica).

Tanya – Jessica looked so tiny and perfect and was as good as gold – you lucky thing! And I agree with the others that you looked great!

Samia – both girls were looking very cute as usual and I think I’ll be coming to you for lots of tips on a contented baby.
You looked very chilled and happy too.

Didi – so sorry to hear about your bio-chem pg, but I too must have missed something as I didn’t realise that you were pregnant – I’m so sorry  .
I hope that this tx goes really well for this time around.

Clarabel – you seemed very serene and relaxed, which was lovely to see. And what a fab idea with you and DH talking to the baby in your mother tongues.

Wombly – Are you feeling any perkier after a weekend break? Forgot to ask you all about your ski trip. I hope the journey back on Thursday night wasn't too long.

JustP – great to see you but so sorry I didn’t really get the chance to have much of a chat! That’s the problem with long tables, you only get to chat to those people immediately around you.
So what’s the CD you’re doing that Wombly mentioned?

Sarah – I completely forgot to say, that the hair was looking fab! Ooh this weekend you get to collect Starsky / Marmite / Jeremy.
I can’t say I noticed the garlic – sorry DH
Oh and I’m loving those Monsters of Rock photos on ********! Did you have a lovely weekend? Not too snowy I hope.

Jo – how are you? When is your first viability scan? Has it finally sunk in yet and just how big were this weekend’s celebrations?

Pinpin – loads of luck for your QM’s appointment this week. I hope you get the go ahead to get started very soon. Let us know how you get on.

Sleepy – how are you getting on?

Hello to anyone else I’ve missed too.

Had my first NCT class on Saturday so we are feeling a little more prepared (and dare I say, relaxed) about things now. There isn’t a hope in hell that the house is going to be finished by the time Marvin comes, unless he/she decides to stay put for another 4 weeks after my due date, so I think we’ve accepted that now. It’s a shame but never mind.

Liz
xxx


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi there

I had a fab weekend in Yorkshire- lots of snow up there- say Nora Battys house and got spolit rotten by our freinds and had little sleep ( their 1 year old is teething) so good practise!!!

Things are mad here and I have staff off sick, so will try and do personals tonight

All my symptoms went over the weekend but I am now so bloated I just want my period to come. Having taken a massive rise in throxin over the last few days I am beginning to feel like my old self. The poor mite didn't stand a chance with my thyroid levels that high.
Such a shame that I felt so crap on Thursday and was felling so miserable- not like me at all! so sorry- everyone hates a misery guts!!!

Started downregging Friday night, no problems at all- much better than sniffer spray.

I really feel very removed this time and just concerned about my egg quality. Only time will tell!

Have a good Monday ladies

We should meet up regularly. I promise to be on better form next time

XXX
didi


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Afternoon girls,

Just to let you know that I also had quite a nice weekend and have had my spirits lifted.  We went to friends in Basingstoke on Friday night and decided to walk to the pub which is about half an hour away from their house.  Had a huge snowball fight and felt a million times better for laughing and jumping around like a child!

Joining Weight Watchers tomorrow and finally having my hair done and then follow up consultation at HH on Wednesday so lots of positive stuff over the next few days.  

Hope everyone had a good weekend?

love to all and speak very soon.

Sarah xxx


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Sarah 

I am so glad you are feeling a bit better honey. I wanted to give you a hug on Thursday but knew that if  did I would have blubbed throughout the whole meal and done nothing to cheer you up!

dids


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

It's no good , I just can't be bothered to do work today!! 

It was so lovely seeing you all on Thursday;


Samia it was nice to finally meet you and your lovely girls. Keira is so cute and cuddly and such a good baby and Aaliyah was such a good girl when she must have been bored stiff with us oldies

Tanya, I cant believe you had a baby 5 weeks ago! I have more of a food belly than you have a post baby belly. !! and what a cutie Jessica is and so good! You looked like you had been a mother for year! A natural.... 


Liz, you look fab and I cant believe that next time we meet up you will be + 1!!!!! How exciting
Don't worry about the home improovements - you have the rest of your life to worry about that!
you + bump are looking really good. Glad to hear all is going well!  

Jo, your news is so fab and such a tonic for all of us!!!! Take care of yourself and get lots of T and C. I want to hear all about your appointments


Sarah, I am so glad you feel a bit better. When do you collect the puppy?


Wombly, Good luck in march. You will be starting a cycle just as I finish one!  

Pinpin, try not to worry. I know waiting is the worst bit but you will get some answers and before you know it you will be having treatment - I promise

JustP, I didnt get to chat as you were the other end of the table. How are you doing honey? is the Bridge mind and Body course worth doing?

Clarabel - you look fab and not long to go now. I can't believe how quickly it has gone( probably not for you though!)I can't wait to see your little boy

I had best go and do some work !!

didi


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way.....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=177573.msg2801132#msg2801132


----------

